# New And Updated Rollitup



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey Guy's

Ok first off lets get this out of the way, I apologize  we were in the process getting new servers up before this happened and doing the switch to the new software when, vbseo was injected with a redirect/javascript inclusion. Which made us get blacklisted in Google until we could fix the problem.

As most of you seen we fought with it for 2 days trying to get it back but vBulletin + vbseo programming was just not cutting it. So we had to make a decision.

1) Remove vbseo all together and let Google re-index all the pages on the site and be stuck with vBulletin software.
2) Install xenforo as our new software and do an update across everything.

We opted for #2 as it was the best for the future of the site, even though we realize that we were not able to give you guy's/girls ample notice about this.

We did the best by posting our status on Twitter but the way vBulletin session handling was we had to empty the database every few hours so you guy's could see the message 

So that's it there, I am really excited with xenforo and the speed and pure strength of the programming put into this is amazing.

So let's use this thread to discuss issues that you see, or major changes that need to be addressed. This upgrade was rushed because we wanted to get everything back online ASAP.

First check out here : https://www.rollitup.org/help/

*If you just logged in and are set as New Member, give it an hour or 2 and it will automatically update it for you*


----------



## fssalaska (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm back! Woohoo


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 7, 2014)

glad you got it up. I see under our location it gives ip location...is this right? 

I just had superstoning in as a location but I noticed it was in a link form so I clicked on it and it gave my state...Is this right? don't like this


----------



## heisenbuds (Apr 7, 2014)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 7, 2014)

Whoa.....


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 7, 2014)

I mean, whoa...these mango habanero chips are spicy...


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 7, 2014)

yup, when I click on your location meta it gives a very specific address for your location..


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 7, 2014)

huh...so it does


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> glad you got it up. I see under our location it gives ip location...is this right?
> 
> I just had superstoning in as a location but I noticed it was in a link form so I clicked on it and it gave my state...Is this right? don't like this


@*joe macclennan*
On what page are you seeing this ?

If I am reading this right you clicked on my name and it said superstoning then it brought you to a map, I have it in mine just as you said and it took me to a google map that doesnt exist :
https://www.google.com/maps/search/superstoning/@37.0625,-95.677068,4z/data=!3m1!4b1

User Promotions are still going on at the moment and the trophy system is running as well. Your accounts should all be setup properly in a couple hours. Plus way less spam!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2014)

pretty quick turn around considering what you've had to do!  and a  for you all.


----------



## dimebong (Apr 7, 2014)

I've got no content apparently. Can't find the threads i was replying to.


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

dimebong said:


> I've got no content apparently. Can't find the threads i was replying to.


@dimebong We are still building up the search cache its 1/3rd done should be there shortly


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 7, 2014)

admin said:


> @*joe macclennan*
> On what page are you seeing this ?
> 
> If I am reading this right you clicked on my name and it said superstoning then it brought you to a map, I have it in mine just as you said and it took me to a google map that doesnt exist :
> ...


hmmm, I deleted my location as it gave a map a little too close to home for me. I clicked on your location and it gives me a map of the midwest...

dunno if this helps.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 7, 2014)

Where was I located? Nearest large city...


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 7, 2014)

it gave an addy in so cal..I can't remember exactly.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2014)

my location takes me to the george washington bridge, where i am still stuck in traffic.


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 7, 2014)

interesting, I just changed my location to sunny so cal and clicked on it in my profile page and it gives me a map of missouri??? 

wonder if it is some google thing?


----------



## Sticky760 (Apr 7, 2014)

I just deleted my location it was doing the same thing for me as well.


----------



## Abiqua (Apr 7, 2014)

admin cheers to you 

and i know this is a bit pre-emptive, but are we going to have albums back? xen forums are notorious for not having them that's why I ask, is that an admin preference or just not a capable plug in for Xen. just wondering. 

thanks


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> interesting, I just changed my location to sunny so cal and clicked on it in my profile page and it gives me a map of missouri???
> 
> wonder if it is some google thing?


i just clicked on your location and got nothing, along with two suggestions for locations in so cal.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 7, 2014)

I say we all just get together at Joe's fpr the RIU reunion orgy.


----------



## dimebong (Apr 7, 2014)

It's nice to have notifications about people who've quoted your posts now. I always thought this site was missing that feature.


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

Abiqua said:


> admin cheers to you
> 
> and i know this is a bit pre-emptive, but are we going to have albums back? xen forums are notorious for not having them that's why I ask, is that an admin preference or just not a capable plug in for Xen. just wondering.
> 
> thanks


@Abiqua We are importing the journals in the morning is this what you are referring to ?


----------



## RL420 (Apr 7, 2014)

looks nice


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 7, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I say we all just get together at Joe's fpr the RIU reunion orgy.



I like you and all meta...but I only dig chicks


sorry


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

@dimebong you can also tag people in posts as well if you don't want to quote


----------



## Abiqua (Apr 7, 2014)

admin said:


> @Abiqua We are importing the journals in the morning is this what you are referring to ?


Pics....not the journals.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 7, 2014)

Rolli...Likes seem to be gone again. Had the ability to "like" a post about 1/2 hr ago and now I can't. FYI


----------



## Abiqua (Apr 7, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Rolli...Likes seem to be gone again. Had the ability to "like" a post about 1/2 hr ago and now I can't. FYI


F5


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

Abiqua said:


> Pics....not the journals.


Coders are looking into it in the morning, they got to get some sleep 



Singlemalt said:


> Rolli...Likes seem to be gone again. Had the ability to "like" a post about 1/2 hr ago and now I can't. FYI


Ill check your status it might have to do with all the user promotions going on atm


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 7, 2014)

admin said:


> @
> 
> User Promotions are still going on at the moment and the trophy system is running as well. Your accounts should all be setup properly in a couple hours. Plus way less spam!!!


what is a trophy point? is that like a bowling trophy? 

I see buck has 75 he must be one heck of a bowler


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

@joe macclennan : https://www.rollitup.org/help/trophies


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 7, 2014)

Abiqua said:


> F5


Abiqua, I hit F5 ...I can't see if it did anything


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 7, 2014)

admin said:


> @joe macclennan : https://www.rollitup.org/help/trophies


joe macc likes this^^


----------



## edelwei (Apr 7, 2014)

high i am edelweiß, i could not log in so i reset my password with my email
and found out that my name was changed to that funny thing here
not very important but that was not the name i chose 

maybe sooner or later somebody can give me my old name back


----------



## Observe & Report (Apr 7, 2014)

In the forum view and other list of threads I'm showing up as "Observe &amp; Report" but it looks ok inside the thread.


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

edelwei said:


> high i am edelweiß, i could not log in so i reset my password with my email
> and found out that my name was changed to that funny thing here
> not very important but that was not the name i chose
> 
> maybe sooner or later somebody can give me my old name back


All fixed


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

Observe & Report said:


> In the forum view and other list of threads I'm showing up as "Observe &amp; Report" but it looks ok inside the thread.


Ill take a look into this see how we can get around it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey Admin....when was the last time you slept? Thank you


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Hey Admin....when was the last time you slept? Thank you


I am about to pass out now. Hopefully I won't dream about this. 

I will go through all of this when I wake up and make the appropriate changes.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 7, 2014)

^^^^Like^^^^

Set this so we can't break it, then get some ZZZZZZZZZ's


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> ^^^^Like^^^^
> 
> Set this so we can't break it, then get some ZZZZZZZZZ's


Can you still not like posts?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 7, 2014)

Nope...if you wish I'll try to up;oad a screenshot


----------



## heckler73 (Apr 7, 2014)

Seems to be working fairly smooth on my end.
Holy Sheep Shit... I can attach _*PDFs *_?????
That's going to change things in the Politics forum


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 7, 2014)

Nevermind, when I posted last message and it refreshed likes are back thanks


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 7, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Nevermind, when I posted last message and it refreshed likes are back thanks


yeah, but now they're gone again? I'm sure it'll be straightened out soon...


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm sure its just the usergroup permissions and promotions all being done @Metasynth your tag should be changed from new member when its finished updating everything.


----------



## thecannacove (Apr 7, 2014)

'ey Joe, it gives me a pretty specific address for you: 
_______ Rd (not going to publish it, but if you look, it's still there)
California, MO XXXXX even gives zip. But it's Cali, MO so.. pretty sure you're prob good.


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 7, 2014)

I don't seem to be able to like posts either. Also, you mentioned user promotions earlier... Is this regarding statuses like 'member', 'well known member' etc..? I had about 700 posts but am classed as a new member.

Also, I am really diggin this new layout...kudos to you and the team


----------



## thecannacove (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey Rolli, thanks for your commitment to the site. Beers are on me tonight


----------



## heckler73 (Apr 7, 2014)

thecannacove said:


> 'ey Joe, it gives me a pretty specific address for you:
> _______ Rd (not going to publish it, but if you look, it's still there)
> California, MO XXXXX even gives zip. But it's Cali, MO so.. pretty sure you're prob good.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 7, 2014)

ShazMo09 said:


> I don't seem to be able to like posts either. Also, you mentioned user promotions earlier... Is this regarding statuses like 'member', 'well known member' etc..? I had about 700 posts but am classed as a new member.
> 
> Also, I am really diggin this new layout...kudos to you and the team


 During the hour or so I've been on things change (member, likes, trophy points, etc) ....It'll work out


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 7, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> During the hour or so I've been on things change (member, likes, trophy points, etc) ....It'll work out


Yeh...Just got a ton of alerts for trophies and what not...All is good


----------



## thecannacove (Apr 7, 2014)

Looks like signature permissions are on and off. One minute the option is there, the next it's gone :-/


----------



## CannaCole (Apr 7, 2014)

Sorry if I didn't notice but mobile app coming back?


----------



## Wait, what? (Apr 7, 2014)

I can't find my journal


----------



## Wait, what? (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm also a new member again. Wouldn't mind, but maybe that has something to do with it


----------



## Lo Budget (Apr 7, 2014)

Yea, RIU is back and better than ever! I think I broke my F5 key over the past couple of days.
THANK YOU!


----------



## neo12345 (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm having problems uploading pictures to my post, the first one I added was fine but it will not let me add any more pictures now and just gives an error message?


----------



## cc2012 (Apr 7, 2014)

Well R.I.U. is back and so am I, well most of Me - My Journals, ALL My +Reps are gone? Back to 50 Likes?? Don't really care about the "Likes" & "+Rep" But My Journals! I had been collecting and updating with Loads of Info...Not sure if I like the New Look either....


----------



## churchhaze (Apr 7, 2014)

Good call. vBulletin sucks ass. I'm glad you didn't think to update to their new version. This one will take some getting used to and maybe some config tweaks on your part.

I've had these same issues before (bots, shitty database queries, timeouts) on other forums using vbulletin. Their database queries just aren't well thought out. They have lots of queries like SELECT * FROM something WHERE id IN (6234,2345,2362345,2345,2345,2345,2345,236,456,456). where the literal array eventually makes the query too long, and causes errors and/or overhead just sending/processing the query.

Totally un-scalable shit. I doubt they'll salvage their product.



admin said:


> Hey Guy's
> 
> Ok first off lets get this out of the way, I apologize  we were in the process getting new servers up before this happened and doing the switch to the new software when, vbseo was injected with a redirect/javascript inclusion. Which made us get blacklisted in Google until we could fix the problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wait, what? (Apr 7, 2014)

Yeah, my journal is gone and I just got my "Welcome to Rollitup" trophy. I've worked 4 hard years for that one


----------



## Happy Haze (Apr 7, 2014)

Glad to see thinks back up and running


----------



## cc2012 (Apr 7, 2014)

Yeah I'm Glad R.I.U. is back,but..........................


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 7, 2014)

Im not...

guess ill try back in another week?


----------



## mr2shim (Apr 7, 2014)

Good to see things are back up and running. Will take a bit to get used to this but I like it so far.


----------



## jointed (Apr 7, 2014)

It's cool, just don't want to be classed as a new member...been here since 08 damn it..lol


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 7, 2014)

same here yet i see folks joined after 08 who are well known


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 7, 2014)

Cannot post pics. Got to the upload screen but when i choose my photo it just disappears after seemingly loading. If it does stay i hit close and nothing happens. Now getting an error message.


----------



## Dr.J20 (Apr 7, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Cannot post pics. Got to the upload screen but when i choose my photo it just disappears after seemingly loading. If it does stay i hit close and nothing happens. Now getting an error message.


same issue here. also that location jive is fucked up.


----------



## ProHuman (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm glad to see the site up again.


----------



## randybishop (Apr 7, 2014)

Looks great, great job rollitup team!


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 7, 2014)

i can't like anybody....? where did the chat room go?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 7, 2014)

I can't upload pics for some reason.



> *The following error occurred*
> There was a problem uploading your file.
> 
> 20140407_110651.jpg


----------



## tusseltussel (Apr 7, 2014)

Probably my last post here, it's been fun the last 7 years but I see things changing and I have had enough.... good day y'all it's time for me to move on


----------



## joebowler (Apr 7, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> I can't upload pics for some reason.


Same here, anybody else having this problem?


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 7, 2014)

Have we found a fix for the location BS! that kinda thing should never happen on a site like this. I can deal with all the site change, I've been around since 08 as well.


----------



## DabOnDabs (Apr 7, 2014)

Yo, Why is editing posts not allowed? You want people to contribute to the forums.....But wont let people edit their posts.

I tried rollitup, but I'm out until real changes are made. There are better forums out t


EDIT: You can edit new posts...just not old ones?


----------



## chewberto (Apr 7, 2014)

I have no trophies, I can't post pictures. And I am lost. Wtf is going on in this place?


----------



## SupraSPL (Apr 7, 2014)

I was lost without RIU, glad it is back up


----------



## GroErr (Apr 7, 2014)

joebowler said:


> Same here, anybody else having this problem?


 Yep, same here, everything else looks great and you can now edit your own posts which is helpful but hoping the pics issue is fixed soon, have tried both options for uploading, Safari, Chrome, and now IE. The pics "look" like they're upoading, the status indicator goes to 100%, then all I get is a very (NOT) helpful message that it failed... $%#^


----------



## Bugeye (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for the new site! I'm sure it will be in flux for a bit. Just glad to have her back!


----------



## BWG707 (Apr 7, 2014)

Glad RIU is up again, hope all the bugs will get taken care of soon.

This is my first post since RIU has been back up and I see that I have edit. I haven't tried posting any pics yet. Need that" like" option back.


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 7, 2014)

Yea lets hope so. It really is a great community.


----------



## BWG707 (Apr 7, 2014)

Just got a "Internal server error 500", whatever that means.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 7, 2014)

Abiqua said:


> and i know this is a bit pre-emptive, but are we going to have albums back? xen forums are notorious for not having them that's why I ask, is that an admin preference or just not a capable plug in for Xen.


Xen Media Gallery might do the trick and comes with importers.


----------



## Admortis (Apr 7, 2014)

Question to Admin,
I am unable to upload pictures. When I try all I get is error messages..is this just a glitch or do I need to adjust something. Also, it appears my grow journal is gone; is this part just waiting on the data base update, is it gone, or am I looking in the wrong spot?


----------



## chewberto (Apr 7, 2014)

I uploaded one pic once. Now it won't work. Let's hope things get ironed out.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 7, 2014)

^^Have you tried disabling the Flash uploader (click your username at the top next to inbox, then Preferences, then disable the flash upload option) - works for meh. Twice


----------



## chewberto (Apr 7, 2014)

I did like the full size image option to post when it did work that one time. So that's kinda cool.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 7, 2014)

Yeah me too, that's why I used the now-missing albums instead of attach. 3rd pic, seems to work consistent for me.


----------



## Admortis (Apr 7, 2014)

I disabled the Flash based uploader and it allows me to choose a picture but does not have a button saying upload.. the only two buttons are "choose file, and close"


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 7, 2014)

Yea i tried that too. Nothing changed.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 7, 2014)

chewberto said:


> I have no trophies, I can't post pictures. And I am lost. Wtf is going on in this place?



I found one of your trophies....... will keep looking..


----------



## zibra (Apr 7, 2014)

I just wanted to say I like the new look. Nice job.


----------



## indicat33 (Apr 7, 2014)

I can't upload pics anymore... says "error occurred" ... ? Never had a problem before-


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 7, 2014)

i am the cat of the curio sit. why? i have no idea...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 7, 2014)

indicat33 said:


> I can't upload pics anymore... says "error occurred" ... ? Never had a problem before-


gremlins...


----------



## indicat33 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hahaha.... good to see you cat  I got my T.Brigdesii cuttings and made 24" into "paste" (boiling 6 hrs in orange juice and water). I reduced solution till I had a "sticky jam" left. I rolled the resulting STICKY GOO into balls of various sizes. That shit was impossible to work with so I used flour. Going to dose tonight...


----------



## GroErr (Apr 7, 2014)

I've found one work-around for pics, it's painful but if you have a way to reduce the file sizes it works as follows:
Reduced in size to get under the 1Mb limit, then used the "Upload a file" option instead of the pic uploader, then inserted them as thumbnails or full pic, Used IE, but this should work in most browsers. Just have to have a way to reduce the file sizes


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 7, 2014)

I use photo bucket and my pics are all working fine.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 7, 2014)

Is there any way to stretch the forum? Everything is so cramped in this 4:3 style layout. seems like lot of wasted space.


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

GroErr said:


> I've found one work-around for pics, it's painful but if you have a way to reduce the file sizes it works as follows:
> Reduced in size to get under the 1Mb limit, then used the "Upload a file" option instead of the pic uploader, then inserted them as thumbnails or full pic, Used IE, but this should work in most browsers. Just have to have a way to reduce the file sizes


More then likely it is and upload attachment size issue, can be fixed quite easily its on the todo list.



catofcuriosity said:


> i can't like anybody....? where did the chat room go?


Chatroom is still there if you want to use mirc while we create the plugin for it do the following

```
After Mirc is installed or alternative for mac Xchat
go into the main window and type /server irc.rollitup.org
and you will be joined to the room
```



Sativied said:


> Xen Media Gallery might do the trick and comes with importers.


This is what we will be using for the user albums, as I said before we had to rush the upgrade but we will be getting things back to normal


----------



## cc2012 (Apr 7, 2014)

What Gives? one minute I can change My Sig, Next can't even find the Option????


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Is there any way to stretch the forum? Everything is so cramped in this 4:3 style layout. seems like lot of wasted space.


it should be set at 80% on your screen can you upload a screenshot for me


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

cc2012 said:


> What Gives? one minute I can change My Sig, Next can't even find the Option????


You permissions should all be updated, you can not change it now ?


----------



## cc2012 (Apr 7, 2014)

Cheers, Will check inmin...just avin a Toke....Just wanted to put Pic/Sig at the bottom and centred, I'm a bit Anal...its the Missus fault...Bloody perfectionist! LOL!


----------



## krymson_dhalia (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey it's mod april from t&t...I can log in but it gives me a message saying I don't have permission to access? ? No idea if having to reset my password flubbed it up..but a response would be great...thank u


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

Attachments are now limited to 5MB each now.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 7, 2014)

admin said:


> it should be set at 80% on your screen can you upload a screenshot for me


Just seems too cramped. It would be great if there was a button allowing to stretch from side to side so that widescreen displays can actually be used efficiently.


----------



## cc2012 (Apr 7, 2014)

Least We up and running....R.I.U. Lives!!!


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

@tip top toker do you just mean the quoting boxes ?


----------



## locked out racer (Apr 7, 2014)

i'm totally locked out of my account.. if i don't log in, i can see everything, but as soon as i log in, i get an error code saying i don't have access to anything..
racerboy71
april just said she is having the same issues btw..


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 7, 2014)

is there anything that can be done about the garbled usernames?


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

krymson_dhalia said:


> Hey it's mod april from t&t...I can log in but it gives me a message saying I don't have permission to access? ? No idea if having to reset my password flubbed it up..but a response would be great...thank u


should be fixed now



catofcuriosity said:


> is there anything that can be done about the garbled usernames?


Which usernames are garbled ?



locked out racer said:


> i'm totally locked out of my account.. if i don't log in, i can see everything, but as soon as i log in, i get an error code saying i don't have access to anything..
> racerboy71
> april just said she is having the same issues btw..


both should be fixed now


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 7, 2014)

admin said:


> should be fixed now
> 
> 
> Which usernames are garbled ?
> ...


mine and unclebaldricks. his k is dropped, as is my y.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 7, 2014)

admin said:


> Attachments are now limited to 5MB each now.


Ha, thanks for this, that's likely why the standard pic uploader isn't working, will try reducing the file sizes but that's going to be a pain in the _ss, most of my pics are taken with a 15 megapixel camera and end up 6-9Mb each, even after cropping. Any chance you have an auto-reduce function/option in this new software? Can't see having to modify and re-size every pic I want to post going forward...


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Ha, thanks for this, that's likely why the standard pic uploader isn't working, will try reducing the file sizes but that's going to be a pain in the _ss, most of my pics are taken with a 15 megapixel camera and end up 6-9Mb each, even after cropping. Any chance you have an auto-reduce function/option in this new software? Can't see having to modify and re-size every pic I want to post going forward...


Ill up it to 10 until we get a solid tested addon


----------



## duudical (Apr 7, 2014)

> Yep, same here, everything else looks great and you can now edit your own posts which is helpful but hoping the pics issue is fixed soon, have tried both options for uploading, Safari, Chrome, and now IE. The pics "look" like they're upoading, the status indicator goes to 100%, then all I get is a very (NOT) helpful message that it failed... $%#^


Same here...can we get this fixed? I have tried disabling the Flash uploader with the same results as some have been posting....no button to upload, just select a file and then it gives you a "close" button and that's it. The pic button only allows you to upload an online photo???


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

duudical said:


> Same here...can we get this fixed? I have tried disabling the Flash uploader with the same results as some have been posting....no button to upload, just select a file and then it gives you a "close" button and that's it. The pic button only allows you to upload an online photo???


This is still happening ?



catofcuriosity said:


> mine and unclebaldricks. his k is dropped, as is my y.


This is based on your screen size it seems, could you tell me what resolution your monitors are set at ?


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Apr 7, 2014)

just adding this to see what happens..

i've been here for years, how can i be a new member???

and my wonderful avatar doesn't work, lol, ohhhh noooo!!!


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

@Silky Shagsalot I will take a look at why you never got upgraded



Silky Shagsalot said:


> and my wonderful avatar doesn't work, lol, ohhhh noooo!!!


what is not working about it, I see an avatar there.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Apr 7, 2014)

it's an animated gif, there used to be movement.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 7, 2014)

Admin...April said she'd post self T&A pix to get her privs back. Please don't step on it, pretty please


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Admin...April said she'd post self T&A pix to get her privs back. Please don't step on it, pretty please


lol april should be fixed


----------



## phantombuds (Apr 7, 2014)

Sorry if this has been asked somewhere else, what is the ETA of the rollitup app for android? I just tried it and got the "cannot connect to the forums…" message. Site looks a lot better with Xen BTW!


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 7, 2014)

is there any way to edit user name, perhaps add a space or two? that hanging y keeps staring at me


----------



## duudical (Apr 7, 2014)

> This is still happening ?


Yes...All my files are <5MB and it still says "The following error occurred...There was a problem uploading your file".


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

phantombuds said:


> Sorry if this has been asked somewhere else, what is the ETA of the rollitup app for android? I just tried it and got the "cannot connect to the forums…" message. Site looks a lot better with Xen BTW!


as soon as I fix the uploader, ill get the android app updated in the store.



duudical said:


> Yes...All my files are <5MB and it still says "The following error occurred...There was a problem uploading your file".


Can you pm your password to me please


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 7, 2014)

admin said:


> lol april should be fixed


Sigh...story of my life


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> is there any way to edit user name, perhaps add a space or two? that hanging y keeps staring at me


done


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 7, 2014)

admin said:


> done


you rock, thanks!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 7, 2014)

admin said:


> @tip top toker do you just mean the quoting boxes ?


No, just the whole forum. Posts and threads on this site can get LONG, it is so much easier to read when it fills the whole browser window.


----------



## duudical (Apr 7, 2014)

> Can you pm your password to me please


I tried to start a conversation with you, but it just acted like it was sending and went right back to the conversation page but it never shows up in conversations that I started. And now, there is no option to start a conversation or message anybody for some reason. There was a "start conversation" option on your profile summary, but now it is gone and there doesn't seem to be anything on your profile page to do so either.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 7, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> hmmm, I deleted my location as it gave a map a little too close to home for me. I clicked on your location and it gives me a map of the midwest...
> 
> dunno if this helps.


Joe, whenever you click on the location it takes you to a map. As per your settings or an account with google the first place that will show up is your location. No one else will see your location, that map is distinctive to you.


----------



## Taviddude (Apr 7, 2014)

Says I'm a new member. I joined in like 2011, lol.


----------



## joebowler (Apr 7, 2014)

Still having problem loading pictures. All my pics are between 1-2 megs. Please fix, I've got lot updates I want to post and I need pics.

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

Taviddude said:


> Says I'm a new member. I joined in like 2011, lol.


I just changed the way the user promotions worked a bit give it 45 min.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 7, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> No, just the whole forum. Posts and threads on this site can get LONG, it is so much easier to read when it fills the whole browser window.


Talking about all the dead space in the margins on the left and right? Yeah, I feel the same way, but I'm really just glad RIU is back up. I rely on this site for entertainment a little more than I had anticipated,


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh, and it being set at 80% goes to mobile devices as well. Its pretty unusable on a phone in portrait mode and equally irritating on a table in portrait.


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

joebowler said:


> Still having problem loading pictures. All my pics are between 1-2 megs. Please fix, I've got lot updates I want to post and I need pics.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jack


Ill send you a pm now


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2014)

http://rollitup.org/t/how-to-use-the-riu-faq.822686/ this might help anyone working on uploading pics.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 7, 2014)

This site is totally messed up, pictures don't work, I cant log in normally I had to use my twitter to log in what is going on with your log in is it secure? I cant even reset my password, is this like an april fools or has this website gone down the crapper?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 7, 2014)

So are the .gif avatars not going to be animated?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 7, 2014)

While I'm at it, is there going to be an option at some point, allowing you to choose posts per page?


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> This site is totally messed up, pictures don't work, I cant log in normally I had to use my twitter to log in what is going on with your log in is it secure? I cant even reset my password, is this like an april fools or has this website gone down the crapper?


The pictures work but its really hard to diagnose when we can't replicate it. I am working with a few users to figure it out. What is your regular username and I will see why you can't login



SirGreenThumb said:


> So are the .gif avatars not going to be animated?


Yes we will bring it back, its not top priority right now though. bear with us.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 7, 2014)

How do I even find where I have posted I cant see my threads I have posted to and all the threads are unorganized just scattered when I try to sort by date it just doesn't work right.....really not a great start to this new layout very frustrating...

dude my user name is yodaweed I had to log in with my twitter after trying to log in for 30 minutes or so using the normal log in. It just doesn't work. I have windows 8 running IE.


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> How do I even find where I have posted I cant see my threads I have posted to and all the threads and unorganized just scattered when I try to sort by date it just doesn't work right.....really not a great start to this new layout very frustrating...


https://www.rollitup.org/recent-activity/ should do the trick for what you are looking for


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2014)

here you go yoda, this should help http://rollitup.org/t/how-to-use-the-riu-faq.822686/#post-10387624 it has both answers to both questions you have


----------



## lowryderlove (Apr 7, 2014)

Please to be helping on how to upload more images than one at 1 MB? I have only high resolution 4k image shots I take above 1MB and not time nor energy to convert n upload elsewhere... PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> How do I even find where I have posted I cant see my threads I have posted to and all the threads are unorganized just scattered when I try to sort by date it just doesn't work right.....really not a great start to this new layout very frustrating...
> 
> dude my user name is yodaweed I had to log in with my twitter after trying to log in for 30 minutes or so using the normal log in. It just doesn't work. I have windows 8 running IE.


Shoot me your password and I will take a look


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

lowryderlove said:


> Please to be helping on how to upload more images than one at 1 MB? I have only high resolution 4k image shots I take above 1MB and not time nor energy to convert n upload elsewhere... PLEASE HELP!


Its currently set to 10MB


----------



## lowryderlove (Apr 7, 2014)

admin said:


> Its currently set to 10MB



Hmm its giving me an error when I try to upload anything. I just try right now and it's not working on my end... little help please sorry to bother!


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 7, 2014)

*The following error occurred*
There was a problem uploading your file. 

IMG_3084.JPG


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 7, 2014)

admin said:


> The pictures work but its really hard to diagnose when we can't replicate it. I am working with a few users to figure it out. What is your regular username and I will see why you can't login
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we will bring it back, its not top priority right now though. bear with us.


ok, no problem. I noticed that it plays when you put it in, but not in the forum. No worries.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 7, 2014)

nothing works correctly, every post I do I have to log in with my twitter so frustrating please fix it.


----------



## lowryderlove (Apr 7, 2014)

*The following error occurred*
There was a problem uploading your file. 

2014-03-27 13.15.21.jpg


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> nothing works correctly, every post I do I have to log in with my twitter so frustrating please fix it.


I told you to send me your password and ill take a look for you


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 7, 2014)

ok now I totally can not log in on my main computer using my backup. When I try to log in the screen just goes away and it goes back to the exact same thing it still says login or register at the top like nothing happened.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 7, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> ok now I totally can not log in on my main computer using my backup. When I try to log in the screen just goes away and it goes back to the exact same thing it still says login or register at the top like nothing happened.


This is a problem with your browser, not the site.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 7, 2014)

ok considering both the computers run the same browser and operating system and I built both of them exactly the same obviously you're totally correct.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 7, 2014)

Would it be possible to get he text in my avatar lowered? 

I'm a TB if anything.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 7, 2014)

both computers running windows 8, and internet explorer.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 7, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> ok considering both the computers run the same browser and operating system and I built both of them exactly the same obviously you're totally correct.


You seem to be the only one having issues. You also use IE and windows 8. There is your problem right there.


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> both computers running windows 8, and internet explorer.


if youre able topost you should be able to message admin so he can helpare you unable to message him? if not can you try firefox just to at least get intouch with admin?


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 7, 2014)

Ok everything was 100% fine until this new layout so I cant see you're logic that my newer OS and browser have to do with it.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> You seem to be the only one having issues. You also use IE and windows 8. There is your problem right there.


 lol, yeah, ie is always known to have a lot of bugs with it..


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm using my backup computer sunni I don't think you understand what I am saying I cannot log in at all on my main computer it just acts like nothing happened.


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> I'm using my backup computer sunni I don't think you understand what I am saying I cannot log in at all on my main computer it just acts like nothing happened.


but if youre able to post you should be able to message. i dont understand how you can post and not use a message.....


----------



## Sativied (Apr 7, 2014)

Sounds like a cookie problem. Clear your internet history / temp internet files and make sure your browser isn't blocking cookies.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 7, 2014)

wtf now it works....ok totally randomness ...


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

lowryderlove said:


> *The following error occurred*
> There was a problem uploading your file.
> 
> 2014-03-27 13.15.21.jpg


We changed some server variables try uploading now


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 7, 2014)

*The following error occurred*
There was a problem uploading your file. 

IMG_4072.JPG


----------



## duudical (Apr 7, 2014)

> Can you pm your password to me please


Can you PM me and I can reply...I can find no option to do so any longer. The "start conversation" button has disappeared now.


----------



## duudical (Apr 7, 2014)

admin said:


> We changed some server variables try uploading now


Files seem to upload at what appears to a more realistic looking rate...but still get the "there was a problem...." error after it hits 100%


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 7, 2014)

some pictures work some do not work I think it has to do with the size....


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 7, 2014)

my iPhone pictures seem to have too big a size to upload but the pics from my microscope are lower quality and smaller and upload...


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> some pictures work some do not work I think it has to do with the size....


I think so as well @duudical can you email me the exact image [email protected]


----------



## Wait, what? (Apr 7, 2014)

I use "upload a file" for pics on my computer and it's fine


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 7, 2014)

when setting limits for values, 1 megabyte = 1024 kilo bytes, 1 kilo byte = 1024 bytes so if you wanted to make the size 10 megs in bytes that is 10485760 bytes or 10240 kilobytes.


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> when setting limits for values, 1 megabyte = 1024 kilo bytes, 1 kilo byte = 1024 bytes so if you wanted to make the size 10 megs in bytes that is 1048576 bytes or 10240 kilobytes.


yes we realize that its not just the board setting we have several server settings and firewall settings on the server jut have to find the culprit.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 7, 2014)

awesome hopefully we can nab this sucker I got a ton of pictures from the last week I am wanting to unload.


----------



## duudical (Apr 7, 2014)

admin said:


> I think so as well @duudical can you email me the exact image [email protected]


done


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

Ok i can replicate it give me a few mins


----------



## ProHuman (Apr 7, 2014)

I am not able to find my journals, are they hidden, or am I missing something?
Will this layout/look be the new RIU permanantly? or will the layout/look be reverting back?


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

ProHuman said:


> I am not able to find my journals, are they hidden, or am I missing something?
> Will this layout/look be the new RIU permanantly? or will the layout/look be reverting back?


Journals should be done importing tonight. Once we iron the bugs out on the rest of the software journals are up next.


----------



## phantombuds (Apr 7, 2014)

I see some peeps are able to like posts, I still don't have the like button. Is this still being worked on?


----------



## DabOnDabs (Apr 7, 2014)

what about editing. Why cant I edit my older posts?!


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2014)

DabOnDabs said:


> what about editing. Why cant I edit my older posts?!


it has always been 72 hours to edit a post.


----------



## lowryderlove (Apr 7, 2014)

Test image failed


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

@lowryderlove this is up next on the list had to optimize the server for all you guy's a bit more.


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

All fixed


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 7, 2014)

smoke big nugs!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 7, 2014)

WhooHoo, thanks dude(s), nice work!


----------



## duudical (Apr 7, 2014)

admin said:


> All fixed


I had zero doubts!

You guys rule...thanks for making this site even more kickass!


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

All right mobile app has been setup properly and we released a new version in the app store.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 7, 2014)

Has anyone cried, er, uh, I mean noted that multiquote is not an option? Will it be coming back? 

Great job, Rollie and all! Thank you for your work on this! 

Much Love


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 7, 2014)

Just wanted to know if will will be able to use the thread tools again. I want to be able to have as many post as I can let page


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Just wanted to know if will will be able to use the thread tools again. I want to be able to have as many post as I can let page


We will be looking into this as well


ClaytonBigsby said:


> Has anyone cried, er, uh, I mean noted that multiquote is not an option? Will it be coming back?
> 
> Great job, Rollie and all! Thank you for your work on this!
> 
> Much Love


you can multi quote just click reply on the posts,


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 7, 2014)

One day I may want to be a mod. Just throwing my hat in the ring, for a later date so you have some time to think about it.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 7, 2014)

admin said:


> We will be looking into this as well
> 
> you can multi quote just click reply on the posts,



When I hit reply it takes me to posting for that one only. I am not able to multi quote. I tried to hit the number and it gave me a link. Am I supposed to copy it and paste it somewhere else for everything I want to quote? Drinking, already. Sorry if I;m not clear.


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> When I hit reply it takes me to posting for that one only. I am not able to multi quote. I tried to hit the number and it gave me a link. Am I supposed to copy it and paste it somewhere else for everything I want to quote? Drinking, already. Sorry if I;m not clear.


just click reply on the posts you want to quote it will add them to the quoted brackets


----------



## phantombuds (Apr 7, 2014)

admin said:


> All right mobile app has been setup properly and we released a new version in the app store.


Hopefully Google will post your new version soon… I'm going through Rollitup Mobile withdrawals…….


----------



## m4j20 (Apr 7, 2014)

what about grow journals? mines gone! wasnt much yet being i just started couple weeks ago but when i came back to the site to add to it the site was down..i would read this thread but 11 pages is a little too much. i tried searching for it and no luck. I also posted a thread bout this but nobody answered it yet..?!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/where-did-it-go.822670/


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

phantombuds said:


> Hopefully Google will post your new version soon… I'm going through Rollitup Mobile withdrawals…….


should be shortly. Let me check google dev


----------



## joebowler (Apr 7, 2014)

Can you make it so there isn't a 10 picture limit on posts? I often post updates a bit apart and there ends up being a lot more than 10 pics. 

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## Grow Goddess (Apr 7, 2014)

How about the photo galleries? Will those be back soon? Also, I have been a member since 2009, but it says I am a new member?

By the way, nice new look!


----------



## joebowler (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh and titles for the post, will that be back?


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

joebowler said:


> Can you make it so there isn't a 10 picture limit on posts? I often post updates a bit apart and there ends up being a lot more than 10 pics.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jack


Is it 10 per thread or post? 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

Grow Goddess said:


> How about the photo galleries? Will those be back soon? Also, I have been a member since 2009, but it says I am a new member?
> 
> By the way, nice new look!


Your trophy points have not updated yet. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 7, 2014)

is there anything that can be done about the background color? even dimmed i'm getting a massive headache. Super job today admin, thanks for all your time and effort!!


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 7, 2014)

How long does it take for the trophy points to update? I have been a member since 2011 and have almost 2,000 posts.


----------



## joebowler (Apr 7, 2014)

admin said:


> Is it 10 per thread or post?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Rollitup mobile app


Per post. I often will have between 20-30 pictures on a post. Another question, will the links be fixed that have been broken? Reply #68 on my OC Kush thread has a dead link and I can't edit it. It would be nice if you could edit our post forever, is there a reason that you don't allow that?

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## indicat33 (Apr 7, 2014)

Good deal, it works.. here are my indoor girls- Speed haze and a lone MK Ultra "swallowed up" by the haze Forest. I could only get 1/2 of the garden in the shot, but you get the idea. Once, the MK Ultra was the tallest, so I bent her meristem horizontally. Now, all the haze has obscured the indica, as she is in the center of the jungle directly under the lamp.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 7, 2014)

I cant access my journal I started aand all iv been waiting for is to update it since the shut down. Will all previous posts be made avail again as its time consuming already n loses the effect n point of my journal a little n im sure it ls the same for others who have this same issue. I xlick on my topics and it says this user has none. I click on my posts and that gives me an even weirder nessage about contacting forum manager or so (cant remember word for word) id hope this is dealt with soon as im itching to get back on an update my thread. Any help or response woyld be greatly appreciated.

**Mainey**

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## m4j20 (Apr 7, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> I cant access my journal I started aand all iv been waiting for is to update it since the shut down. Will all previous posts be made avail again as its time consuming already n loses the effect n point of my journal a little n im sure it ls the same for others who have this same issue. I xlick on my topics and it says this user has none. I click on my posts and that gives me an even weirder nessage about contacting forum manager or so (cant remember word for word) id hope this is dealt with soon as im itching to get back on an update my thread. Any help or response woyld be greatly appreciated.
> 
> **Mainey**
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Rollitup mobile app



i went back a page and they are working on getting them back. give it some more time. i feel you tho and feel the same way


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Apr 7, 2014)

good job admin! i know it must have been a bear to do so quickly. for anyone not liking the new look, it always takes a few days to get use to updates. in a few days, you won't even notice....


----------



## BWG707 (Apr 7, 2014)

This is a test post.

I don't have the "like", but I have a delete? Could one of the mods take a look and let me know what's going on? Thanks.


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

BWG707 said:


> This is a test post.
> 
> I don't have the "like", but I have a delete? Could one of the mods take a look and let me know what's going on? Thanks.


You should just have delete on your own threads correct ?


----------



## BWG707 (Apr 7, 2014)

Yes, but it's showing in my post. Also no like is showing. Is this normal? If so does this mean we can delete our posts after posting it?


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

BWG707 said:


> Yes, but it's showing in my post. Also no like is showing. Is this normal? If so does this mean we can delete our posts after posting it?


can you send me your password and I will take a look


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 7, 2014)

Admin, outstanding job troubleshooting and fixing on the fly today, Good Job


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

BWG707 said:


> Yes, but it's showing in my post. Also no like is showing. Is this normal? If so does this mean we can delete our posts after posting it?


You are able to delete and edit the post for 12 hours.


----------



## BWG707 (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks.

"Like" is not showing on any posts, mine and others. They were showing a little while ago.


----------



## phantombuds (Apr 7, 2014)

admin said:


> should be shortly. Let me check google dev


The updated app is posted to the playstore now, but it keeps telling me my password is wrong on the app. I can log in fine from my Mac… ??


----------



## phantombuds (Apr 7, 2014)

phantombuds said:


> The updated app is posted to the playstore now, but it keeps telling me my password is wrong on the app. I can log in fine from my Mac… ??


Nevermind…Clearing the cache and the data for the app cleared it up…. Upgrade weirdness I guess.


----------



## joebowler (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey Mr. Admin....did you see my previous post? What can you tell me?

Thanks


----------



## Letstrip (Apr 7, 2014)

Looks good happy to have it back  How do we upload and make pictures large? Also where to we locate our photo albums?

Anyone notice missing posts from old threads?


----------



## Admin (Apr 7, 2014)

joebowler said:


> Hey Mr. Admin....did you see my previous post? What can you tell me?
> 
> Thanks


I think 10 pics per post is fine, no ? If there is enough demand I can add more. Titles for posts I will have to look into, we are trying to keep addons to a minimum.


----------



## CannaCole (Apr 7, 2014)

Liking the new mobile app.


----------



## jointed (Apr 7, 2014)

Give imgur a try for pics.


----------



## CannaCole (Apr 7, 2014)

Participated section going to be working soon?


----------



## joebowler (Apr 7, 2014)

admin said:


> I think 10 pics per post is fine, no ? If there is enough demand I can add more. Titles for posts I will have to look into, we are trying to keep addons to a minimum.


Take a look at some of the DIY threads. They have lots more than 10 per post. I don't think 10 is even close to enough. Please reconsider that decision. What about the dead links?

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## abudsmoker (Apr 7, 2014)

lol it calls me a new member. almost 8 years now WTH


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 7, 2014)

two quick questions.. can we embed videos now??
secondly, is there any way to tell if a member is online or off at a quick glance? i know before we used to have the box that would tell you if someone was online or not but i haven't figured out if there's a way to do so or not.. i like this feature as nothing i hate more then responding to a thread thinking you're talking to someone only to find out that they've logged off ages ago..
thank you for all the hard work, site's looking great..


----------



## Admin (Apr 8, 2014)

abudsmoker said:


> lol it calls me a new member. almost 8 years now WTH


Now that you have logged in it will update you status


----------



## Admin (Apr 8, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> two quick questions.. can we embed videos now??
> secondly, is there any way to tell if a member is online or off at a quick glance? i know before we used to have the box that would tell you if someone was online or not but i haven't figured out if there's a way to do so or not.. i like this feature as nothing i hate more then responding to a thread thinking you're talking to someone only to find out that they've logged off ages ago..
> thank you for all the hard work, site's looking great..


http://rollitup.org/help/bb-codes
As of right now if you click on the name it tells you the last time they were seen and where in the forum they were.


----------



## Admin (Apr 8, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> Participated section going to be working soon?


Participated Section ?


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 8, 2014)

holy smokes...what a lot of questions...good job boss


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Apr 8, 2014)

What a long strange trip it's been.


----------



## clint308 (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanx for getting stuff back together boss , And all the hours you and the other staff like sunni that put into this !!!!!


----------



## Letstrip (Apr 8, 2014)

How do I upload pictures and make them large?


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice to see that we're back up, I guess it will take some time to get used to the new look, was worried that I may not be able to log on any more.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Apr 8, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> How do I upload pictures and make them large?


Some thing are going to take some time to fine tune and or learn.
Be glad this site is back in it's basic form.


----------



## m4j20 (Apr 8, 2014)

still no grow journals?...


----------



## Letstrip (Apr 8, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Some thing are going to take some time to fine tune and or learn.
> Be glad this site is back in it's basic form.


Yeah im starting to get used to it, happy to have it back


----------



## CannaCole (Apr 8, 2014)

admin said:


> Participated Section ?


In the app it has participated... thread I have replied on.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 8, 2014)

I have an issue. For some reason I am listed as a new member, as you may or may not know I have been here now for going on 2 years. Also showing no trophy points, and its also looking like all but 200 and some likes where taken from me. ?? Thanks 4 your help.


admin said:


> Hey Guy's
> 
> Ok first off lets get this out of the way, I apologize  we were in the process getting new servers up before this happened and doing the switch to the new software when, vbseo was injected with a redirect/javascript inclusion. Which made us get blacklisted in Google until we could fix the problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 8, 2014)

Admin...I have a suggestion: when a post is made have it dated and timed ( "Joe Blow 4/8/14 @ 5:00 am); as opposed to "Joe blow, 5 minutes ago". In 10 mins its "Joe Blow, 15 minutes ago"

The software and server have to continually update *all posts* for like 2 days or so just for knowing when the post was originally made.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 8, 2014)

@dankster!!

Hey brother, hope all is well my man..

L T N T

But, hey bro..I had the same EXACT issues yesterday, and was a bit offended that I was referred to as a ” new member”

Just post some brother, all your trophies will pop back up and your likes (most) will be back.
And your status will read” well known member”

just need to post a few times.

Hope this helps bud!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 8, 2014)

ok cool deal thanks  I keep getting this shit now. lol

*The following error occurred:*
You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.



Sirdabsalot462 said:


> @dankster!!
> 
> Hey brother, hope all is well my man..
> 
> ...


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 8, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> ok cool deal thanks  I keep getting this shit now. lol
> 
> *The following error occurred:*
> You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.


Wait..what does this^ mean?

Anybody else see..
” The Following Error Occurred...
You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.”

It's below Dank's post to me.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 8, 2014)

I swear this is some nutty shiznit! lol I was hoping to come back and all of the server issues would be worked out. Hopefully things will be back to normal here soon.


Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Wait..what does this^ mean?
> 
> Anybody else see..
> ” The Following Error Occurred...
> ...


----------



## BWG707 (Apr 8, 2014)

Still no "likes".


----------



## jointed (Apr 8, 2014)

I got likes..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 8, 2014)

I had um for a few, then they went bye bye.. lol


jointed said:


> I got likes..


----------



## Happy Haze (Apr 8, 2014)

I expect there will be quite a few teething troubles


----------



## makisupa (Apr 8, 2014)

lots of crap to sift through, good work admin


----------



## Admin (Apr 8, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> ok cool deal thanks  I keep getting this shit now. lol
> 
> *The following error occurred:*
> You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.


Sorry guy's for the late response, passed out at 4am and slept right through the alarm. Are you still receiving this ? The permissions are acting a bit weird which is why some people are not seeing likes, we are going to be fixing this today.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 8, 2014)

It's all good thanks.. Nope haven't sen that anymore. Just been the likes is all now. Hopefully you guys will get er fixed up right.  Thanks again though


admin said:


> Sorry guy's for the late response, passed out at 4am and slept right through the alarm. Are you still receiving this ? The permissions are acting a bit weird which is why some people are not seeing likes, we are going to be fixing this today.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 8, 2014)

Some small suggestions once you imported the journals and albums:
- change the max-width css from 80% to something like 98%. may seem wide then on large resolution screens but works for most including tablets.
- reduce the font size of the usernames (below avatar) and of the main tabs (Forums, Resources, ..., ..., Alerts)
- Move the post date to the top of the message, checking when something was posted requires scrolling down now when message is large.
- install the mod/hack for allowing members to display more posts per page (mentioned earlier in this or the thread in tnt)
- Change the background of the avatar on the left to something green 
- Move New Posts at the top all the way to the left.
- Make the forums, threads, and post backgrounds a tad less light.
- Use a different/simplified css style for quotes in signatures (light gray heading instad of lightgreen for example.
- align the text of the buttons in the center vertically 

Apart from those largely cosmetic issues it works pretty smooth also on ipad. Yesterday i got a 500 internal error a couple of times (nice how that pops up), from hovering over the Inbox or Alerts tab, but today so far so good.


----------



## Admin (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey Guy's 

Got a few questions about the journals. They are coming back we have everything almost ready for this, just importing all the pictures.


----------



## BWG707 (Apr 8, 2014)

"Likes" are back.


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Apr 8, 2014)

where did the rep go? what's this trophy business?.

Has this turned into facebook/twitter? followers and stuff like that.
Shit I'm tripping out coming back to this site lol. why am I a new member when I've been on here for nearly 2 years?.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 8, 2014)

I had likes this am, but the few times today I've been back....no likes. Its a friggin crapshoot


----------



## BWG707 (Apr 8, 2014)

No "likes" again.


----------



## Happy Haze (Apr 8, 2014)

How do you send PM's on here now...........Anyone ?


----------



## Admin (Apr 8, 2014)

Happy Haze said:


> How do you send PM's on here now...........Anyone ?


Click on the username or goto the profile and click start conversation. now that you have logged in it will take a bit for you to be promoted, new users can't send pm's but give it an hour you will be promoted back to where you should be. You need at least 3 likes to become an established member.

This drastically stops spam on the forum.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 8, 2014)

So, I take it the 'likes' from the old site don't get counted on this site? I had thousands and thousands of likes received before, and now I have like 250... lol


----------



## thecannacove (Apr 8, 2014)

Waddup beef? Yeah rep was converted into likes on this system. (But old likes weren't carried over)


----------



## Admin (Apr 8, 2014)

thecannacove said:


> Waddup beef? Yeah rep was converted into likes on this system. (But old likes weren't carried over)


Basically reputation on the previous site was calculated based on the power of the user giving it to you, this was converted 1 rep +like, minus the reputation power of the person giving it if that makes sense.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 8, 2014)

thecannacove said:


> Waddup beef? Yeah rep was converted into likes on this system. (But old likes weren't carried over)


Ahhh ok. Yeah, I was talking specifically 'likes'....

My rep power was 280 before, not sure how that got transfered into '15'. 

Is there a formula to the madness?


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> Ahhh ok. Yeah, I was talking specifically 'likes'....
> 
> My rep power was 280 before, not sure how that got transfered into '15'.
> 
> Is there a formula to the madness?


i had over 100,000 rep


----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> i had over 100,000 rep


Yeah, mine was...20k? I felt your enormous rep boner once or twice I believe... it was gigantic. 

So, just curious what's your 'likes' now? Or... trophy's?

Still trying to figure shit out I guess. lol


----------



## thecannacove (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey there mods and Rolli, just wanted to say thanks for getting the mobile app updated so quick. Its a huge upgrade in my opinion too. So bonus!


----------



## Admin (Apr 8, 2014)

thecannacove said:


> Hey there mods and Rolli, just wanted to say thanks for getting the mobile app updated so quick. Its a huge upgrade in my opinion too. So bonus!


Well worth the 1.99  

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## thecannacove (Apr 8, 2014)

WELL worth it. I find it even easier to use than the site itself. Not that I don't like the site.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 8, 2014)

Overall, the new site is much better. One thing I noticed right away was how fast the video pages load....


----------



## LordRalh3 (Apr 8, 2014)

Down to new member and only 17 likes? What's that about... And is there anyway to change the skins cause this always mobile looking stuff really sucks... Makes it look like the crappy amateur sites that piddle away... The rollitup color scheme was beautiful before now it's lame


----------



## Admin (Apr 8, 2014)

LordRalh3 said:


> Down to new member and only 17 likes? What's that about... And is there anyway to change the skins cause this always mobile looking stuff really sucks... Makes it look like the crappy amateur sites that piddle away... The rollitup color scheme was beautiful before now it's lame


Now that you logged in, it will update your rankings etc...Give it an hour


----------



## Admin (Apr 9, 2014)

We found the issue with trophies and likes and user's. Rebuilding the cache now should be fixed by morning time. We have a lot of users lol


----------



## jointed (Apr 9, 2014)

Coolio...you da man^^^^^^


----------



## R.Raider (Apr 9, 2014)

Love new the site guys, was worth the wait.


----------



## Happy Haze (Apr 9, 2014)

admin said:


> Click on the username or goto the profile and click start conversation. now that you have logged in it will take a bit for you to be promoted, new users can't send pm's but give it an hour you will be promoted back to where you should be. You need at least 3 likes to become an established member.
> 
> This drastically stops spam on the forum.


Still no help. been to user name and profile. Don't see an option to start conversation ?
Apparently had a PM sent but all i get is .....

*Rollitup - Error*
The requested conversation could not be found.


----------



## sunni (Apr 9, 2014)

http://rollitup.org/t/how-to-use-the-riu-faq.822686/page-2 have you tried this? in hte photo i posted youll see "start a new conversation"


----------



## k0ijnnopermission (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey admin/rollie whichever one of you see this 

I cannot use my account (k0ijn), seems like I am 'locked out' or have some sort of permissions issue.

I hope it's fixable ^^


----------



## Admin (Apr 9, 2014)

Give me a few minutes just getting out of a meeting 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Admin (Apr 9, 2014)

should be fixed we are 1/3rd of the way done rebuilding the user cache.


----------



## PetFlora (Apr 9, 2014)

Anybody else having trouble posting pics?

Pop Up says "_There was a problem loading your file"_


----------



## sunni (Apr 9, 2014)

PetFlora said:


> Anybody else having trouble posting pics?
> 
> Pop Up says "_There was a problem loading your file"_


ok LOL im tryiong to respond to you in so many threads right now

your pic size might be TOO big what size is the pic youre trying to upload?


----------



## Admin (Apr 9, 2014)

I am seeing in the logs the file might be to big 10mb is the max

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## m4j20 (Apr 9, 2014)

i still havent gotten my journal back yet, and every time i search in the site i get nothing. always no search found, but i go to google and i can find stuff on this site...


----------



## sunni (Apr 9, 2014)

m4j20 said:


> i still havent gotten my journal back yet, and every time i search in the site i get nothing. always no search found, but i go to google and i can find stuff on this site...


think were still doing journals youre not the only one !


----------



## m4j20 (Apr 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> think were still doing journals youre not the only one !


ok was just trying to help with the update. any idea when they will be back


----------



## m4j20 (Apr 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> think were still doing journals youre not the only one !


oh and still no likes for me


----------



## jartlow (Apr 9, 2014)

Is there any news to the participated category. Still not showing anything I've commented on

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sunni (Apr 9, 2014)

you want to get to your subbed threads is that correct? http://rollitup.org/t/how-to-use-the-riu-faq.822686/page-2 last post!


----------



## jartlow (Apr 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> you want to get to your subbed threads is that correct? http://rollitup.org/t/how-to-use-the-riu-faq.822686/page-2 last post!


Maybe? I'm showing subs but not participated like the old app. Before anything I commented on was listed in the old app. Now nothing shows in my participated option.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sunni (Apr 9, 2014)

ohhh youre on the app ahh wait for admin, i dont have the app sorry!


----------



## endpro (Apr 9, 2014)

So when are you guys going to go https? 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## lowryderlove (Apr 9, 2014)

Uploads seem to not be working again...


----------



## salmone (Apr 9, 2014)

where is de bottom like? ...i cant give a thanks in posts...

sorry for my bad bad english write...


----------



## sunni (Apr 9, 2014)

salmone said:


> where is de bottom like? ...i cant give a thanks in posts...
> 
> sorry for my bad bad english write...


we are working on fixing it , it comes and goes.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 9, 2014)

endpro said:


> So when are you guys going to go https?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Rollitup mobile app


There's no advantage to using https for information that is publicly posted. HTTPS is for secure transactions, which apart from logging in there are none on a public forum. One of the few benefit would be that your username and password are transmitted securely but as long as you don't use the same password anywhere else it's a non-issue and https only gives a false sense of security, which is worse than having no https.


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 9, 2014)

Cant upload pics again. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## k0ijnnopermission (Apr 9, 2014)

admin said:


> Give me a few minutes just getting out of a meeting
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Rollitup mobile app


Thanks mate I will try logging in again.


----------



## salmone (Apr 9, 2014)

upsss ...thanks sunni ....waiting these fix...


----------



## lowryderlove (Apr 9, 2014)

Confirmed pics not working. Not in a hurry got in tons of updating past few days LOL


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Apr 9, 2014)

i was getting a message - something about I have been blocked access to RIU - this was happening when I was trying to post messages


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Apr 9, 2014)

this is what I get when I try to post in one of my subscribed threads :

*The following error occurred:*
*Sorry, you have been blocked*
*You are unable to access rollitup.org*


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 9, 2014)

Just when it was getting good again. Hope it gets fixed soon.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Apr 9, 2014)

Fuck i took about 10 fuckin' minutes typin 3 paragraphs and now I can't post it....

This was in my own thread that I created too.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-space-cab-stealth-cfl-home-depot-cabinet-kerala-x-skunk-1-bag-seed-grow.796104/page-8#post-10393236


----------



## Admin (Apr 9, 2014)

endpro said:


> So when are you guys going to go https?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Rollitup mobile app


This week we will be on https:// 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Admin (Apr 9, 2014)

jartlow said:


> Maybe? I'm showing subs but not participated like the old app. Before anything I commented on was listed in the old app. Now nothing shows in my participated option.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


It's in the drop down 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 9, 2014)

OK I'm back! Something was preventing me from logging in to the site, but here i yams now


----------



## jartlow (Apr 9, 2014)

admin said:


> It's in the drop down
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Rollitup mobile app


Yes I see all of that in the drop menu however my participated tab shows no posts.

Maybe I'm misunderstanding things but anything I comment on should be listed here? If not then that's my fault. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Nullis (Apr 9, 2014)

New GUI's always take some getting used to. 

I was relieved to be able to log on today and see the forum and my account weren't toast!


----------



## PetFlora (Apr 9, 2014)

admin said:


> I am seeing in the logs the file might be to big 10mb is the max
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Rollitup mobile app


I figured as a pop up offered thumb or 100%, but then, I see no way to change it. Please provide a link


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 9, 2014)

It says im a new member i have no rep points dont know how many trophys i have how do i check?


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 9, 2014)

Nevermind the new member part!


----------



## Admin (Apr 9, 2014)

m4j20 said:


> i still havent gotten my journal back yet, and every time i search in the site i get nothing. always no search found, but i go to google and i can find stuff on this site...


We are still updating the user cache, then we update the tropy and likes cache then journals.


SpaaaceCowboy said:


> this is what I get when I try to post in one of my subscribed threads :
> 
> *The following error occurred:*
> *Sorry, you have been blocked*
> *You are unable to access rollitup.org*


Is this still happening, if so can you please send me your password to your account in a conversation.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow lots to get fixed site is a mess lol.. Are we going to at least be able to pick our own skins as this color selection is just god awful goes against all site design concepts. The white has to absolutely go it just kills your eyes making the site seem very sterile and amateurish. The puke florescent green...why?... On the main page you gotta either make that garbage to the right closeable or move it back to the bottom out of the way its just garbage taking needed space. yes the size does need to be reset as you optimised the site for a 4:3 ie 800x600 resolution meaning it looks stupid on the majority of screen and tablets. In my avatar to the left my name doesn't even show anything. In that same box it really needs to have your post count, date of signup and an active online offline indicator.. Drop the Facebook and twitter login stuff as for this kind of site that's one of the biggest no nos a web designer could do leaving a giant gaping security threat to every member. If your signing in with either then your an idiot and probably will get a visit as you basically drew a map to your door and the computer your on no idea why that was even thought to be a good idea.Who cares about the like button as that just nonsense anyways..I know there is more but my eyes can't handle this blarring bright colors so thats a priority to get the color scheme fixed. The sections tables need to be a different color then the page background to show some kind of seperation and organization. On the main page the links at the top need to be spread out as the new notification user area is all cramped up. This is like going from windows 7 to windows 8 all bad changes for the sake of change lol


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Apr 9, 2014)

admin said:


> We are still updating the user cache, then we update the tropy and likes cache then journals.
> 
> 
> Is this still happening, if so can you please send me your password to your account in a conversation.


yes it i still happening...for some reason I see no button to start a conversation with you when I click your name ??? maybe you can shoot me a message, and I'll send you my password back. thanks, SC


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 9, 2014)

Man alive! Still can't upload pics. Hope you guys get all the kinks worked out soon cuz damn...


----------



## thecannacove (Apr 9, 2014)

Happy Haze said:


> Still no help. been to user name and profile. Don't see an option to start conversation ?
> Apparently had a PM sent but all i get is .....
> 
> *Rollitup - Error*
> The requested conversation could not be found.


Gave ya one like, let's give him 2 more guys and gals  not sure why the old haven't come back to you yet though...


----------



## thecannacove (Apr 9, 2014)

jartlow said:


> Yes I see all of that in the drop menu however my participated tab shows no posts.
> 
> Maybe I'm misunderstanding things but anything I comment on should be listed here? If not then that's my fault.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


`^^^^ true. Its the ONLY thing that isn't currently working in the app as far as I can tell.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2014)

Is there any way to allow more than two links in the signature? It is already counting my picture as one link.

Likes are still coming and going. Is that the design or are you guys still working out the bugs?

It is still 100 times better than the old site - thank you so much!


----------



## thecannacove (Apr 9, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> It says im a new member i have no rep points dont know how many trophys i have how do i check?


----------



## thecannacove (Apr 9, 2014)

FilthyFletch said:


> Wow lots to get fixed site is a mess lol.. Are we going to at least be able to pick our own skins as this color selection is just god awful goes against all site design concepts. The white has to absolutely go it just kills your eyes making the site seem very sterile and amateurish. The puke florescent green...why?... On the main page you gotta either make that garbage to the right closeable or move it back to the bottom out of the way its just garbage taking needed space. yes the size does need to be reset as you optimised the site for a 4:3 ie 800x600 resolution meaning it looks stupid on the majority of screen and tablets. In my avatar to the left my name doesn't even show anything. In that same box it really needs to have your post count, date of signup and an active online offline indicator.. Drop the Facebook and twitter login stuff as for this kind of site that's one of the biggest no nos a web designer could do leaving a giant gaping security threat to every member. If your signing in with either then your an idiot and probably will get a visit as you basically drew a map to your door and the computer your on no idea why that was even thought to be a good idea.Who cares about the like button as that just nonsense anyways..I know there is more but my eyes can't handle this blarring bright colors so thats a priority to get the color scheme fixed. The sections tables need to be a different color then the page background to show some kind of seperation and organization. On the main page the links at the top need to be spread out as the new notification user area is all cramped up. This is like going from windows 7 to windows 8 all bad changes for the sake of change lol


Saturated with positivity... 

It wasn't change for the sake of change. See OP:



admin said:


> Hey Guy's
> 
> Ok first off lets get this out of the way, I apologize  we were in the process getting new servers up before this happened and doing the switch to the new software when, vbseo was injected with a redirect/javascript inclusion. Which made us get blacklisted in Google until we could fix the problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## churchhaze (Apr 9, 2014)

If you use firefox and have the "stylish" extension, you can plug this into a script and hack their css, essentially getting a theme of your choice.

Here's what I have so far. This makes width : 100%, makes the colors somewhat more like the old version, makes page number links viewable without mouseover on thread lists, and some other stuff:

@namespace url(http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml);

@-moz-document domain("rollitup.org") {
.pageWidth {
max-width: 100% !IMPORTANT;
}

.primaryContent a {
color: #007080;
}

.xeno_cat_top_center {
background-color: #ecdfbd;
}
.xeno_cat_top_title h3 a, .xeno_cat_top_title h3 a:visited {
color: #928857;
}
.xeno_cat_bottom_center {
background-color: #ecdfbd;
}
.node .nodeText {
margin: 3px 270px 3px 56px;
}
.node .nodeIcon {
margin: 3px 0 3px 5px;
}
.node .nodeLastPost {
margin: 4px;
}

.node .nodeControls {
margin: 15px 0;
}

.navTabs .navTab.selected .navLink {
background-color: #919e4c;
}

.navTabs .navTab.selected .tabLinks a {
text-shadow : none;
}

.Popup .PopupControl.PopupOpen, .Popup.PopupContainerControl.PopupOpen {
background-color: #919e4c;
}

.navTabs .navTab.selected .tabLinks {
background-color: black;
}
.navTabs .navTab.selected .tabLinks {
border-bottom: 1px solid black;
}
#QuickSearch {
background-color: black;
margin-top: -25px;
}

.footer .pageContent {
background-color: #919e4c;
}

.discussionList .sectionHeaders {
background-color: #ecdfbd;
text-shadow: none;
}
.discussionList .sectionHeaders a {
color: #928857;
}
.discussionListItem .itemPageNav {
visibility: visible;
}
.discussionListItems a:link,.discussionListItems a:visited {
color: #80a0b0;
}
.discussionListItems .unread .title a {
color : #007080;
}
.discussionListItem.visible.sticky, .discussionListItem.visible.sticky .posterAvatar, .discussionListItem.visible.sticky .stats {
background-color : #eAeAea;
}

.messageList .message {
border: 1px solid #919e4c;
margin-bottom: -1px;
}
}



FilthyFletch said:


> Wow lots to get fixed site is a mess lol.. Are we going to at least be able to pick our own skins as this color selection is just god awful goes against all site design concepts. The white has to absolutely go it just kills your eyes making the site seem very sterile and amateurish. The puke florescent green...why?... On the main page you gotta either make that garbage to the right closeable or move it back to the bottom out of the way its just garbage taking needed space. yes the size does need to be reset as you optimised the site for a 4:3 ie 800x600 resolution meaning it looks stupid on the majority of screen and tablets. In my avatar to the left my name doesn't even show anything. In that same box it really needs to have your post count, date of signup and an active online offline indicator.. Drop the Facebook and twitter login stuff as for this kind of site that's one of the biggest no nos a web designer could do leaving a giant gaping security threat to every member. If your signing in with either then your an idiot and probably will get a visit as you basically drew a map to your door and the computer your on no idea why that was even thought to be a good idea.Who cares about the like button as that just nonsense anyways..I know there is more but my eyes can't handle this blarring bright colors so thats a priority to get the color scheme fixed. The sections tables need to be a different color then the page background to show some kind of seperation and organization. On the main page the links at the top need to be spread out as the new notification user area is all cramped up. This is like going from windows 7 to windows 8 all bad changes for the sake of change lol


----------



## churchhaze (Apr 9, 2014)

It's a bit glitchy, but a huge improvement for me at least.



churchhaze said:


> If you use firefox and have the "stylish" extension, you can plug this into a script and hack their css, essentially getting a theme of your choice.
> 
> Here's what I have so far. This makes width : 100%, makes the colors somewhat more like the old version, makes page number links viewable without mouseover on thread lists, and some other stuff:


----------



## GroErr (Apr 9, 2014)

Just wondering if this is only me. When the site first came back up I was getting an option to upload files from my computer. The last couple of days that option is not there, all I get is the option to insert a pic from an off-site URL when I click the image icon in the toolbar. I've cleared/reset all settings/cache/history on Safari, Chrome, and Internet Explorer, still no go. I can still up load single pics and 1Mb limit with the Upload a File option, but not the image icon...??


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 9, 2014)

Church which version you using is it the 1.4.2?

Cannacove..I think you misunderstand. yes the server needed to be changed and I see the reason given for switching forum companies but the change for sake of change was meant for the color and the theme layout. Most of the issues are quick simple fixes when in regards to placement and color layouts. I do websites as my daily job also and just putting out basic things that need to be changed to bring it up to a very basic layout with function.


----------



## churchhaze (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm using 1.4.2. I just edited my post with some more style changes. (sticky threads background slightly different color, forum sections margins reduced).



FilthyFletch said:


> Church which version you using is it the 1.4.2?
> 
> Cannacove..I think you misunderstand. yes the server needed to be changed and I see the reason given for switching forum companies but the change for sake of change was meant for the color and the theme layout. Most of the issues are quick simple fixes when in regards to placement and color layouts. I do websites as my daily job also and just putting out basic things that need to be changed to bring it up to a very basic layout with function.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 9, 2014)

Church the tool is pretty cool hadnt used that one before. Your changes do make it a lot better now just gotta change the colors dump this white background garbage and then remove the junk at the forum home page to the right....Gotta figure this editor out somemore lol


----------



## endpro (Apr 9, 2014)

Is the "Participated Threads" working for anyone else on the app?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## thecannacove (Apr 9, 2014)

FilthyFletch said:


> Church which version you using is it the 1.4.2?
> 
> Cannacove..I think you misunderstand. yes the server needed to be changed and I see the reason given for switching forum companies but the change for sake of change was meant for the color and the theme layout. Most of the issues are quick simple fixes when in regards to placement and color layouts. I do websites as my daily job also and just putting out basic things that need to be changed to bring it up to a very basic layout with function.


Gotcha, I thought you were implying the whole site update. Sorry for the misunderstanding. I did web development for about 10 years before going into digital marketing. I completely understand UX/UI importance. I just think that the powers that be here on RIU are doing their best to fix function at the moment and will get to aesthetics shortly after. Sorry again for misunderstanding.


----------



## Admin (Apr 9, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Just wondering if this is only me. When the site first came back up I was getting an option to upload files from my computer. The last couple of days that option is not there, all I get is the option to insert a pic from an off-site URL when I click the image icon in the toolbar. I've cleared/reset all settings/cache/history on Safari, Chrome, and Internet Explorer, still no go. I can still up load single pics and 1Mb limit with the Upload a File option, but not the image icon...??


I'll look into this for u now. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BWG707 (Apr 9, 2014)

I have noticed that this new site is harder on the eyes. Any chances of changing the page color, or maybe just the boarders? It's too bright.


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 9, 2014)

Still no luck uploading. Any fix in sight?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 9, 2014)

This shows how Im trying to clean the forum home page up. trying to seek I can use HTW (hack the Web) addon can be used with Stylish to save the style changes. See cleaned up the mes that was on the right side. Next I want to stretch the page over then change the site background color and then the section colors so they are easier to seperate and easier on the eyes.


----------



## thecannacove (Apr 9, 2014)

FilthyFletch said:


> Church the tool is pretty cool hadnt used that one before. Your changes do make it a lot better now just gotta change the colors dump this white background garbage and then remove the junk at the forum home page to the right....Gotta figure this editor out somemore lol


Hey Fletch, add this into Church's code, should accomplish what you're trying to do if I understand correctly:

div.sharePage, div.shareControl, div.infoblock .sharePage, div .visitorPanel, div.staffOnline, div.membersOnline, div#xeno_social, div#boardStats {display:none;}

to kill the sidebar and bring main container all the way over add:
div.sidebar {width:0;display:none}
div.mainContent {margin-right: 0}


----------



## GroErr (Apr 9, 2014)

admin said:


> I'll look into this for u now.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Rollitup mobile app


Thanks, one other thing that might be relevant. When I was having problems uploading, I tried turning off the "Use the Flash-based uploader to upload attachments" option. Then I went back in and turned it on again, but it didn't come back from about then on in, that is the upload from the computer option was still not there, even after turning it back on. Maybe the flag isn't getting reset for that option...?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 9, 2014)

Your on the right track now Canna..Now just gotta think the color scheme over....


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 9, 2014)

Anyone find anyway to turn the thread tracking off...ie it says like so and so is viewing 'New Grows" for last 5 minutes.....Dislike this stalker mode has to go


----------



## Admin (Apr 9, 2014)

FilthyFletch said:


> Anyone find anyway to turn the thread tracking off...ie it says like so and so is viewing 'New Grows" for last 5 minutes.....Dislike this stalker mode has to go


Take it to another thread please, do not hijack this one. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 9, 2014)

The thread start date that appears directly after the name of the initial poster is real faint. don't know if it's my pc but it would be nice if it was more legible.

Is there a chart that correlates the "well-known member" "active member" titles to something like post count?

Do admin/mods have ability or permission to read personal conversations?


----------



## churchhaze (Apr 9, 2014)

Once things started becoming usable, my momentum quickly tapered off. I could go for some more weeed.



FilthyFletch said:


> Now just gotta think the color scheme over....


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 9, 2014)

Huh? This thread is about new updates to the site isnt it...Hold on let me look again...thats what it says sooo Im asking about the new site and if things can be done not sure how discussing the topic is hijacking the thread lol


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 9, 2014)

So whatsup with pic uploads? Everything else i can tolerate.


----------



## churchhaze (Apr 9, 2014)

FilthyFletch seems to have no problems uploading pics. I remember being able to do it earlier as well.



DonPetro said:


> So whatsup with pic uploads? Everything else i can tolerate.


----------



## thecannacove (Apr 9, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/822629/ this might be a better thread to keep it in guys (I mean regarding UX design)


----------



## Digger (Apr 9, 2014)

Location says NULL but still brings me up on the map....


----------



## sunni (Apr 9, 2014)

Digger said:


> Location says NULL but still brings me up on the map....


map is only seen by you, like if i go to it it shows where i live. or near abouts.


----------



## Digger (Apr 9, 2014)

Ok, thanks Sunni. Also, the Frenchy hash thread is down to 175 pages, it was at 334 before the switch. Were the other pages lost or was the thread compressed into fewer pages? I was reading it before I got blocked and the last page (174 or 175) is what I remember reading


----------



## sunni (Apr 9, 2014)

because the post per page count is different now.


----------



## Digger (Apr 9, 2014)

Gotcha! Thanks sunni! Have a great night and thank you for the blazing fast responses.


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 9, 2014)

churchhaze said:


> FilthyFletch seems to have no problems uploading pics. I remember being able to do it earlier as well.


Yea still nothing. Choose the file then after it seemingly loads, it just disappears from the box.


----------



## sunni (Apr 9, 2014)

Digger said:


> Gotcha! Thanks sunni! Have a great night and thank you for the blazing fast responses.


no problemo. have a good one


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> because the post per page count is different now.


Is that something we can change or no?


----------



## sunni (Apr 9, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> Is that something we can change or no?


as of right now i cant find an option...sorry sweetpea , we shall ask admin


----------



## lowryderlove (Apr 9, 2014)

I still can't post imagess. I could this morning suddenly getting the same error as when the site came up on PC and android. Please confirm this is a glitch and how to fix so I can update...

It seems to upload then nothing happens. Before it uploaded then appeared..


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 9, 2014)

lowryderlove said:


> I still can't post imagess. I could this morning suddenly getting the same error as when the site came up on PC and android. Please confirm this is a glitch and how to fix so I can update...
> 
> It seems to upload then nothing happens. Before it uploaded then appeared..


Im having the same problem and no mod has given me an answer.


----------



## sunni (Apr 9, 2014)

i believe admin mightve said its being looked into but this thread is moving fast! ,however you guys posted here, so admin will see it
mods, cant do anything for you guys in this position, wed like to help but we dont deal witht he coding, we just delete spam, or help users in the right direction


----------



## thay5212 (Apr 9, 2014)

Nevermind, figured it out.


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 10, 2014)

Do we have a multiqoute feature yet? I haven't' been able to figure it out. Sorry if this has been asked before.


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2014)

Hello Admin/RIU, I see there was an old post about our photo albums being brought back. Any update on that? I had a lot of pics uploaded to vbulletin....thanks for any update, apologies if this has already been covered.
slainte, DST


----------



## Happy Haze (Apr 10, 2014)

sunni said:


> http://rollitup.org/t/how-to-use-the-riu-faq.822686/page-2 have you tried this? in hte photo i posted youll see "start a new conversation"


 
Hi sunni, yes i looked at that but i don't have the option of "start a new conversation"


----------



## Happy Haze (Apr 10, 2014)

thecannacove said:


> Gave ya one like, let's give him 2 more guys and gals  not sure why the old haven't come back to you yet though...


Thanks bud, just another couple and i might be sorted


----------



## jointed (Apr 10, 2014)

2 for you Happy!!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 10, 2014)

So are we going to get an option for the forum to be at 100% screen size, or is this a drive to force people to buy the mobile app?


----------



## PetFlora (Apr 10, 2014)

Reminder that I am unaware of how to change photo size back to Thumbs, so cannot update my threads until I can change it back. Why was the option made available between 'thumbs' or 100% if 100% gets blocked? 



PetFlora said:


> I figured as a pop up offered thumb or 100%, but then, I see no way to change it. Please provide a link


----------



## sunni (Apr 10, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> Do we have a multiqoute feature yet? I haven't' been able to figure it out. Sorry if this has been asked before.


multiquote been here the whole time.
just hit reply to first person, hit reply to second, use my thread for basic site functions this is more for tech problems, plus i generally have the answer


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 10, 2014)

Still can't upload pics. Feel like i'm beating a dead horse...


----------



## sunni (Apr 10, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Still can't upload pics. Feel like i'm beating a dead horse...


i know, and i know its frustrating, but time zones are different and right now its quite early morning for admin, so he is sleeping, were gunna have to wait, it isnt just you either so know youre not alone!


----------



## Happy Haze (Apr 10, 2014)

jointed said:


> 2 for you Happy!!


Thank you my friend. Now have 3 but still no joy. Hopefully it will happen soon lol


----------



## Dabolili (Apr 10, 2014)

Donpetro you're definitely not alone . been having a problem uploading pics since yesterday. I tried using different browser to see if it was chrome's fault.
seems like it's the RIU. Hope they fix soon


----------



## jartlow (Apr 10, 2014)

jartlow said:


> Yes I see all of that in the drop menu however my participated tab shows no posts.
> 
> Maybe I'm misunderstanding things but anything I comment on should be listed here? If not then that's my fault.


Any update?


----------



## 420God (Apr 10, 2014)

jartlow said:


> Any update?


After you click on 'watched threads' there's another link that says 'there may be more to view' click on that and it'll show you all the threads you've posted in.


----------



## jartlow (Apr 10, 2014)

420God said:


> After you click on 'watched threads' there's another link that says 'there may be more to view' click on that and it'll show you all the threads you've posted in.


Is there not a watched threads for the app? I'm not seeing it.


----------



## 420God (Apr 10, 2014)

not sure. Don't have the app.


----------



## lowryderlove (Apr 10, 2014)

I am going to give up here unless I can post pics soon. I was posting them fine and I see some people still are but I can't post...

I asked about this all of yesterday with a few others here and no one answered. 

Please acknowledge that this is a problem you are working on?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 10, 2014)

I can't find out how to update my signature line, I'd like to add a link to my thread, as well. Please advise?


----------



## thecannacove (Apr 10, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> So are we going to get an option for the forum to be at 100% screen size, or is this a drive to force people to buy the mobile app?


The mobile app is completely unrelated...? If you're too impatient to wait for the stylistic changes, the CSS church and I posted will get you what you want go back a few pages, you'll see it


----------



## thecannacove (Apr 10, 2014)

jartlow said:


> Is there not a watched threads for the app? I'm not seeing it.


Watched threads are "subscribed threads" in the app. You can look at subscribed and subscribed unread. The participated tab still doesn't work. 

Perhaps xenforo doesn't have the option and the tab should be removed from the app?


----------



## 420God (Apr 10, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> I can't find out how to update my signature line, I'd like to add a link to my thread, as well. Please advise?


Click on your screen name at the top of the page and it should show in the drop menu.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 10, 2014)

thecannacove said:


> Watched threads are "subscribed threads" in the app. You can look at subscribed and subscribed unread. The participated tab still doesn't work.
> 
> Perhaps xenforo doesn't have the option and the tab should be removed from the app?


I have already asked the question, and admin gave no response Along the lines of he will look into it, just that it was set at 80%, something that on a phone, Is pretty much unusable, a pretty major issue of quite some priority, unless you opt to use the mobile app.. how is the mobile app unrelated? It is a common practice to limit something's functionability to encourage the adoption of a paid alternative. Why is it out of the realms of possibility for it to be the case here. Hey, somones gotta pay for that new server and the IT guys fees.


----------



## prosperian (Apr 10, 2014)

Just a quick shout out to say *"THANKS"* to the peeps that worked on getting us back online with the new software. I know all we do is complain around here, but I thought I'd shoot you over some well deserved positive vibes!


----------



## lowryderlove (Apr 10, 2014)

*The following error occurred*
There was a problem uploading your file. 

2014-04-01 10.38.18.jpg


*The following error occurred*
There was a problem uploading your file. 

2014-04-01 10.38.18.jpg


*The following error occurred*
There was a problem uploading your file. 

2014-04-01 10.38.18.jpg


ArGH C'mon


----------



## Admin (Apr 10, 2014)

FilthyFletch said:


> Huh? This thread is about new updates to the site isnt it...Hold on let me look again...thats what it says sooo Im asking about the new site and if things can be done not sure how discussing the topic is hijacking the thread lol


Yes but you guys filling pages with style sheets is not helping as I explained in the other thread, this is for bugs and usability fixes while the other thread u posted in is cosmetics. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Admin (Apr 10, 2014)

lowryderlove said:


> I am going to give up here unless I can post pics soon. I was posting them fine and I see some people still are but I can't post...
> 
> I asked about this all of yesterday with a few others here and no one answered.
> 
> Please acknowledge that this is a problem you are working on?


What size are the images? 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## lowryderlove (Apr 10, 2014)

the images range from 1-3 MB from 8 MP camera. They are no where near 10 MB

if you look at links in my sig, I was able to post images yesterday then in the morning it just stopped.


----------



## Admin (Apr 10, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> I have already asked the question, and admin gave no response Along the lines of he will look into it, just that it was set at 80%, something that on a phone, Is pretty much unusable, a pretty major issue of quite some priority, unless you opt to use the mobile app.. how is the mobile app unrelated? It is a common practice to limit something's functionability to encourage the adoption of a paid alternative. Why is it out of the realms of possibility for it to be the case here. Hey, somones gotta pay for that new server and the IT guys fees.


All the caches have now been updated journals and albums are in the task list today then cosmetics. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Admin (Apr 10, 2014)

lowryderlove said:


> the images range from 1-3 MB from 8 MP camera. They are no where near 10 MB
> 
> if you look at links in my sig, I was able to post images yesterday then in the morning it just stopped.


Email the image and your password to [email protected] and I will take a look. You are posting from desktop or mobile? 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## lowryderlove (Apr 10, 2014)

I have tried both desktop and mobile. I've tried Chrome, Internet Explorer, Samsung Browser, and Firefox to no avail. E-mailing now.


----------



## Admin (Apr 10, 2014)

thecannacove said:


> Watched threads are "subscribed threads" in the app. You can look at subscribed and subscribed unread. The participated tab still doesn't work.
> 
> Perhaps xenforo doesn't have the option and the tab should be removed from the app?


I have emailed dev about this. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## m4j20 (Apr 10, 2014)

admin said:


> All the caches have now been updated journals and albums are in the task list today then cosmetics.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Rollitup mobile app


what about sigs? i dont have the option either in the drop down menu...


----------



## lowryderlove (Apr 10, 2014)

Message sent with 2 sample pics.


----------



## Admin (Apr 10, 2014)

lowryderlove said:


> Message sent with 2 sample pics.


All fixed


----------



## Admin (Apr 10, 2014)

For the people having avatar issues this was also a problem should be fixed.


----------



## PetFlora (Apr 10, 2014)

When the site first came back I tried to load some pics, and a pop up said Thumbs or 100%. I chose 100%

So I need a link back to that offering/pop up, which is on RIU, so I can change it. I scrolled through My Profile but saw nothing that directs me to it



sunni said:


> ok LOL im tryiong to respond to you in so many threads right now
> 
> your pic size might be TOO big what size is the pic youre trying to upload?


----------



## Admin (Apr 10, 2014)

When you click upload file there is an option that says thumbnail or full image and that will insert it into the post or it will just go as an attachment to the message as you can see here:


----------



## Sativied (Apr 10, 2014)

Admin do you have an ETA for the Albums? I used the albums a lot instead of the attachment option so many posts are currently missing the pictures, like in Frostiest Bud and similar pic threads.


----------



## Admin (Apr 10, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Admin do you have an ETA for the Albums? I used the albums a lot instead of the attachment option so many posts are currently missing the pictures, like in Frostiest Bud and similar pic threads.


We are importing journals as I type this in another tab, once thats done albums are next.


----------



## PetFlora (Apr 10, 2014)

admin said:


> When you click upload file there is an option that says thumbnail or full image and that will insert it into the post or it will just go as an attachment to the message as you can see here:
> 
> View attachment 3043461


Thanks another new addition


----------



## lowryderlove (Apr 10, 2014)

YAY!! Thanks you are the best!


----------



## Admin (Apr 10, 2014)

32% done importing attachments for the journals!!!!


----------



## Admin (Apr 10, 2014)

Import attachments... 64.14%


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 10, 2014)

Is there a reason that I can have a post liked but haven't had the option to like a post. I had a post liked immediately after posting so I checked to see if I could like a post and still nothing. Other than that great job guy's.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 10, 2014)

*Likes???* What's the deal there? Sometimes they work, sometimes not and when they work, they disappear after a few minutes.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 10, 2014)

I can like some things, other things it tells me I do not have permission.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 10, 2014)

I have no issues loading pictures as I do not use the site picture loader due to the site owners policy to not let you control your posts when in need. I use a 3rd party host like photobucket then run the image code right into the reply box this way if I want my pictures down for whatever reason i can remove them as I want and not feel stuck with them on the site. Its a lot more secure and gives the image rights back to the posters.


----------



## thecannacove (Apr 10, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> I have already asked the question, and admin gave no response Along the lines of he will look into it, just that it was set at 80%, something that on a phone, Is pretty much unusable, a pretty major issue of quite some priority, unless you opt to use the mobile app.. how is the mobile app unrelated? It is a common practice to limit something's functionability to encourage the adoption of a paid alternative. Why is it out of the realms of possibility for it to be the case here. Hey, somones gotta pay for that new server and the IT guys fees.


I think its unrelated because if it was the case the desktop site would not be "UX challenged" as well. Mobile traffic has definitely been on the rise for the past few years but desktop traffic still accounts for 75% of all web traffic. The only way I would be inclined to believe it may be a profit strategy would be if RIU was exclusively limiting _mobile_ functionality.


----------



## GrowBrooklyn (Apr 10, 2014)

How do we access our journals? My URL in my signature no longer works and I don't see a button or link anywhere. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sunni (Apr 10, 2014)

a couple of posts up admin said were still importing journals,


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 10, 2014)

GrowBrooklyn said:


> How do we access our journals? My URL in my signature no longer works and I don't see a button or link anywhere. Thanks in advance.


the journals are still being uploaded by admin...give it some more time

edit: I see you beat me to it sunni 


not by much


----------



## thecannacove (Apr 10, 2014)

@GrowBrooklyn - take a look at below attachment.


----------



## m4j20 (Apr 10, 2014)

thecannacove said:


> @GrowBrooklyn - take a look at below attachment.
> View attachment 3125342


wish i had that


----------



## thecannacove (Apr 10, 2014)

m4j20 said:


> wish i had that


:-/ yours is different?


----------



## Admin (Apr 10, 2014)

m4j20 said:


> wish i had that


You have not reached established members as of yet, 1 more like will do it.


----------



## Admin (Apr 10, 2014)

Journals are back up and running they are called blogs right now until we can edit the code a bit more.


----------



## m4j20 (Apr 10, 2014)

admin said:


> Journals are back up and running they are called blogs right now until we can edit the code a bit more.


i can view mine, thank you, but cant comment or create an entry. says im not allowed to perform this action.


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 10, 2014)

The new system is growing on me


----------



## Admin (Apr 10, 2014)

m4j20 said:


> i can view mine, thank you, but cant comment or create an entry. says im not allowed to perform this action.


Just gave you a like established members can only use their blog. You should get a promotion in an hour by the system.


----------



## m4j20 (Apr 10, 2014)

admin said:


> Just gave you a like established members can only use their blog. You should get a promotion in an hour by the system.


thanks admin..allls good in the hood again


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 10, 2014)

For some reason the site is displaying as just a sliver on the left of my phone. Have to zoom in now every new page to get it back to the way it was.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 11, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Just wondering if this is only me. When the site first came back up I was getting an option to upload files from my computer. The last couple of days that option is not there, all I get is the option to insert a pic from an off-site URL when I click the image icon in the toolbar. I've cleared/reset all settings/cache/history on Safari, Chrome, and Internet Explorer, still no go. I can still up load single pics and 1Mb limit with the Upload a File option, but not the image icon...??





GroErr said:


> Thanks, one other thing that might be relevant. When I was having problems uploading, I tried turning off the "Use the Flash-based uploader to upload attachments" option. Then I went back in and turned it on again, but it didn't come back from about then on in, that is the upload from the computer option was still not there, even after turning it back on. Maybe the flag isn't getting reset for that option...?


Hi, just wondering if you've been able to get anywhere on this, still only seeing the URL option when I try to upload pics...

Also seeing my journals now but can't edit or post new entries... thanks...


----------



## Admin (Apr 11, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Hi, just wondering if you've been able to get anywhere on this, still only seeing the URL option when I try to upload pics...
> 
> Also seeing my journals now but can't edit or post new entries... thanks...


Should be fixed in the next 2 hours. You are being promoted to established member then its being removed for some reason, looking into why now.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 11, 2014)

is the like button removed?


----------



## Admin (Apr 11, 2014)

No same issue as the above message.... Working on it now

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Admin (Apr 11, 2014)

We found the issue rebuilding cache now


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 11, 2014)

Any word on the sizing of the site?


----------



## Doer (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey,

I can't add to my journal.

Please fix or how to fix?. I can see it and upload pics, etc. It just won't allow me to post.


----------



## churchhaze (Apr 11, 2014)

Check out this link for a temporary solution to fix the sizing.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/style-requests-for-xenforo.822629/page-2#post-10397255

Admins are busy fixing the big ticket items still.



DonPetro said:


> Any word on the sizing of the site?


----------



## GroErr (Apr 11, 2014)

admin said:


> Should be fixed in the next 2 hours. You are being promoted to established member then its being removed for some reason, looking into why now.


Sweet, thanks, journal is back and operational, was able to create a new entry and comment on it.

Pic upload is still the same problem (no option to upload from my computer) but was able to use the file uploader fine...


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 11, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Sweet, thanks, journal is back and operational, was able to create a new entry and comment on it.
> 
> Pic upload is still the same problem (no option to upload from my computer) but was able to use the file uploader fine...


 i still have the upload a file button right next to post reply button, in between post reply and more options..


----------



## GroErr (Apr 11, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> i still have the upload a file button right next to post reply button, in between post reply and more options..


Yeah, that button has been working all along, just used it to test a pic in a journal, it has a 1Mb limit though. My remaining problem is that using the icon pic uploader (5Mb limit) only gives me the option to type a URL to an external site, it doesn't give me the option to upload files straight from my computer, the option simply doesn't show anymore...


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 11, 2014)

i have a question as to why it seems some members posts seem so spread out.. idk how else to word it, but for ex, the poster above me's post is very long, and all of mine seem to be short, and stacked up on top of the previous post.. just curious..

ok, now it's two posts above this one, but it's still way bigger then the rest of the posts..


----------



## Admin (Apr 11, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> i have a question as to why it seems some members posts seem so spread out.. idk how else to word it, but for ex, the poster above me's post is very long, and all of mine seem to be short, and stacked up on top of the previous post.. just curious..


We are just setting up the advertising spots for companies.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 11, 2014)

admin said:


> We are just setting up the advertising spots for companies.


 easy enough, ty..


----------



## bird mcbride (Apr 11, 2014)

I "like" it!!! So this means we're gonna get ad banners in our posts again!!!??


----------



## bird mcbride (Apr 11, 2014)

My computer crashed today. I had to swap out the power supply. Now I have to do a reboot because the E: drive is $ucking up


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2014)

DST said:


> Hello Admin/RIU, I see there was an old post about our photo albums being brought back. Any update on that? I had a lot of pics uploaded to vbulletin....thanks for any update, apologies if this has already been covered.
> slainte, DST


Beuller, Beuller, Beuller, Beuller..........?


----------



## Sativied (Apr 12, 2014)

DST said:


> Beuller, Beuller, Beuller, Beuller..........?


"Anyone? Anyone?"

I asked a couple of pages back about the Albums, last thing admin mentioned about it is that they'll be imported after the journals. So should be soon.


----------



## Mellodrama (Apr 12, 2014)

I didn't scroll through all 23 pages so I apologize if this has already been discussed. Can something be done to make hyperlinks more obvious? You can't tell if something is linked unless your mouse goes right over the linked text.

To illustrate: I linked the word "hyperlink" in the above sentence to a Wikipedia entry. Did anyone notice?


----------



## Sativied (Apr 12, 2014)

Nope read right over it. I agree, should be slightly different color, bold or underlined or whatever.

Would also improve readability in the Alert and Inbox dropdowns, and Journal section etc.


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 12, 2014)

agreed..good catch mello


----------



## Sativied (Apr 12, 2014)

Was bored, felt like photoshopping something, plug-and-play, simply replace node-sprite.png in the style with:


Matches more or less the page counter color. If you're actually going to use them, let me know if you rather have it in the 'P' blue.


----------



## rollyouron (Apr 12, 2014)

Where is the like button???


----------



## Happy Haze (Apr 12, 2014)

Got my PM's and likes sorted guys. Thanks for the help


----------



## Admin (Apr 12, 2014)

Mellodrama said:


> I didn't scroll through all 23 pages so I apologize if this has already been discussed. Can something be done to make hyperlinks more obvious? You can't tell if something is linked unless your mouse goes right over the linked text.
> 
> To illustrate: I linked the word "hyperlink" in the above sentence to a Wikipedia entry. Did anyone notice?


Just put it on the list 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## m4j20 (Apr 12, 2014)

hey admin, is there anything i can do concerning when i click on a thread and it starting at the top of the page, any page, instead of the bottom?


----------



## ProHuman (Apr 12, 2014)

How come the journal fonts are huge?
Is there a way to list the blog entries, and to click on the one to read?
The way it is now, I have to scroll down a lot to see all my blogs.
Will streamlining these be on the 'to do list'?


----------



## Admin (Apr 12, 2014)

ProHuman said:


> How come the journal fonts are huge?
> Is there a way to list the blog entries, and to click on the one to read?
> The way it is now, I have to scroll down a lot to see all my blogs.
> Will streamlining these be on the 'to do list'?


Yes we will be modifying it as soon as we get everything else in, albums are in the list tomorrow 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Apr 13, 2014)

I was looking for the new button for the old "posts you replied to".


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 13, 2014)

Admin olease look into my profile it still says I jave no topics wjen I try go on my journal I have to go through my posts to enter it. Whats with that?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mellodrama (Apr 13, 2014)

Something else I've noticed since the new format went live. Maybe it was this way before but I don't think so. Rather than limiting the amount of data the website will accept when inserting a photo, it appears there are no brakes now. In the last few days I've come across pictures that were over 2MB. That's way more than necessary to convey the information and it's a drag on the RIU servers. 

On the one hand, it's great that there aren't any limits to photo resolution (or the limit is way out there) because lots of people don't know how to scale/compress their shots (I think this has only gotten worse as smartphone usage has increased), but on the other hand it's a waste of resources.


----------



## OR Stoner (Apr 13, 2014)

One thing I'm liking better is the photo uploader. I used to have to click each photo one-by-one (and 5 at a time) to upload pics into my album. But now I'm able to upload up to 10 pics at a time by holding "Ctrl" and clicking the files straight off my computer (something I tried and wasn't able to do before). This makes uploading multiple pics to threads way easier now. Gives me more time to enjoy bong hits, lol.


----------



## Doer (Apr 13, 2014)

admin said:


> Just put it on the list
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Rollitup mobile app


Is this the list? We always keep bug list, etc in my job.

IAC, I can post in my journal but can't see the pics.

*Rollitup - Error*
The requested attachment could not be found.


----------



## lilroach (Apr 13, 2014)

My God you must feel like you're herding cats that have their tails on fire.

Let me be yet one more cat....

I had about a dozen grow journals that I spent a shit-ton of time penning and posting. I cannot find any of them. I've done keyword searches and manually went through the grow journals...but to no avail.

Am I screwed?


----------



## oregongrowpros (Apr 13, 2014)

I can be logged in via a browser, come back later and still be logged in, great 

But, if I click a forum update from a email that a thread was replied too, I have to log in again. You used to not have to do that from emails

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sunni (Apr 13, 2014)

Do you have " stay logged in " clicked?


----------



## Admin (Apr 13, 2014)

rollyouron said:


> Where is the like button???


You need to become an established member : https://www.rollitup.org/resources/becoming-and-established-member.3/


----------



## Admin (Apr 13, 2014)

lilroach said:


> My God you must feel like you're herding cats that have their tails on fire.
> 
> Let me be yet one more cat....
> 
> ...


There is a B beside your avatar which will get you to people's journal's yours are here : https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/lilroach.571815/


----------



## lilroach (Apr 13, 2014)

admin said:


> There is a B beside your avatar which will get you to people's journal's yours are here : https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/lilroach.571815/


There IS a God!


----------



## lilroach (Apr 13, 2014)

lilroach said:


> There IS a God!



One of my journal links seems dead:

https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog32750-my-kannabia-seeds-hippie-killer.html

Shall I assume RIU is still loading files?


----------



## lilroach (Apr 13, 2014)

admin said:


> There is a B beside your avatar which will get you to people's journal's yours are here : https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/lilroach.571815/



I'm getting errors when clicking on my grow journal links. Is this a work in progress?


----------



## Rumple (Apr 13, 2014)

I am sure some of this has been covered (search won't give up the answer):
I am unable to "like" any post (you know what I mean).
All my pictures from "My Album" are missing (can't even find my album). so all the posts I made using local pictures are messed up.
https://www.rollitup.org/members/rumple-302998-albums-my-pictures-picture2453933-trich1.JPG

I know it might take some time to fix everything. Anything I can do to correct this myself?

Peace, R.


----------



## PetFlora (Apr 14, 2014)

When will be able to delete threads in our Watch Threads?


----------



## Doer (Apr 14, 2014)

lilroach said:


> There IS a God!


"B" is for Blog. There is a Blog!


----------



## sunni (Apr 14, 2014)

PetFlora said:


> When will be able to delete threads in our Watch Threads?


yeah i want that


----------



## Admin (Apr 14, 2014)

lilroach said:


> I'm getting errors when clicking on my grow journal links. Is this a work in progress?


What errors are you getting 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Sativied (Apr 14, 2014)

PetFlora said:


> When will be able to delete threads in our Watch Threads?


Click on the thread and click the "Unwatch Thread" link at the top right of the thread.


----------



## lilroach (Apr 14, 2014)

admin said:


> What errors are you getting
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Rollitup mobile app



*Rollitup - Error*
The requested page could not be found.


----------



## ProHuman (Apr 14, 2014)

admin said:


> What errors are you getting
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Rollitup mobile app


I got errors from journals when I try to see an attachment that was uploaded from the old website. The photos that I used a separate host for the url work fine, though.


----------



## phantombuds (Apr 14, 2014)

admin said:


> You need to become an established member : https://www.rollitup.org/resources/becoming-and-established-member.3/


It says, "You do not have permission to view the full content of this resource." ???


----------



## Sativied (Apr 14, 2014)

phantombuds said:


> It says, "You do not have permission to view the full content of this resource." ???


You need to become an established member first:
https://www.rollitup.org/resources/becoming-and-established-member.3/


----------



## phantombuds (Apr 14, 2014)

Sativied said:


> You need to become an established member first:
> https://www.rollitup.org/resources/becoming-and-established-member.3/


So how am I supposed to know how to become an established member, when I can't read the resource on how to become an established member???

EDIT: Ahhh I see what you did!  Been smoking too much today! I'm a little slow right now


----------



## Sativied (Apr 14, 2014)

You need 3 likes and 48 hour membership. Asking for likes is not allowed. Point is, just keep posting and you'll automatically become established.


----------



## Rumple (Apr 14, 2014)

I am sure some of this has been covered (search won't give up the answer):
I am unable to "like" any post (you know what I mean).
All my pictures from "My Album" are missing (can't even find my album). so all the posts I made using local pictures are messed up.
https://www.rollitup.org/members/rumple-302998-albums-my-pictures-picture2453933-trich1.JPG


----------



## phantombuds (Apr 14, 2014)

Sativied said:


> You need 3 likes and 48 hour membership. Asking for likes is not allowed. Point is, just keep posting and you'll automatically become established.


Ahhh, ok! Thanks!


----------



## oregongrowpros (Apr 15, 2014)

the ads on the home page are cut off, the banner


----------



## Admin (Apr 15, 2014)

Live chat is back, its located under the Cafe header or : https://www.rollitup.org/LiveChat/


----------



## woody333333 (Apr 15, 2014)

I think the new riu is making my eye twitch....


----------



## Admin (Apr 15, 2014)

Ok so we have an update on the User albums, The new software is installed however we have to build out the importer which is going to take us a bit. your albums are safe its just going to take us a bit to convert all the data.


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 15, 2014)

I had alot more likes but once again I have been robbed.....


----------



## Letstrip (Apr 15, 2014)

oregongrowpros said:


> the ads on the home page are cut off, the banner


Didnt know there were ads  Got ad block


----------



## Admin (Apr 15, 2014)

ok we will have to make that banner smaller on the home page 468 should do it.


----------



## thecannacove (Apr 15, 2014)

Now that most of the system bugs have been addressed (from what I experience), would it not make more sense to now finally focus on what the sites overall appearance will be (at least before trying to get ads in place). I'm not against ads, you guys deserve the ad revenue BUT as an advertiser, I wouldn't want me ads on a site that looks like its still in dev stages. 

Besides, if layout changes, spacing/margins/etc. may dictate ad size changes. 

Not trying to step on toes or anything, just sayin. Banners don't go on billboards before the billboard is finished..


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 15, 2014)

thecannacove said:


> Now that most of the system bugs have been addressed (from what I experience), would it not make more sense to now finally focus on what the sites overall appearance will be (at least before trying to get ads in place). I'm not against ads, you guys deserve the ad revenue BUT as an advertiser, I wouldn't want me ads on a site that looks like its still in dev stages.
> 
> Besides, if layout changes, spacing/margins/etc. may dictate ad size changes.
> 
> Not trying to step on toes or anything, just sayin. Banners don't go on billboards before the billboard is finished..




I agree it is a little facebooky....


----------



## bird mcbride (Apr 16, 2014)

If I owned this site I'd sell everything a gardener could possibly want. I'd have an online grow shop. Buy whole sale and sell retail and I'd run my own ads. Cut any Mods in if they want to work shipping and recieving, taking orders etc. I wouldn't assotiate any product with the site to maintain proper public relations etc. I see a gold mine to be had


----------



## thecannacove (Apr 16, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> I agree it is a little facebooky....


Who are you agreeing with? I didn't say it was facebooky... and again my comment was not to bash the advertisements. It was simply finish the production site first


----------



## Rumple (Apr 16, 2014)

Still unable to find the "like" button.


----------



## mudhead31 (Apr 16, 2014)

I am trying to make a grow journal and the site keeps saying that I don't have permission to take that action just wondering how to go about it.thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## jswett1100 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi ive recently gotten back on the site after the update and when im on my pc I go to look at someones pictures on there post that are attached but it opens a new tab and says you need to be logged in, So I put in my username and pass and try to log in but it comes up with an error and i cannot see the picture, any idea?


----------



## BWG707 (Apr 17, 2014)

These pages are kinda bright. Could you maybe work on some color changes?


----------



## ProHuman (Apr 17, 2014)

BWG707 said:


> These pages are kinda bright. Could you maybe work on some color changes?


that has been asked a lot since the new format came online. I suppose this is a hard thing to do, which would take lots and lots of time.


----------



## Admin (Apr 17, 2014)

mudhead31 said:


> I am trying to make a grow journal and the site keeps saying that I don't have permission to take that action just wondering how to go about it.thank you in advance for your help.


You need to be an established member to use the journal functions 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## thecannacove (Apr 17, 2014)

ProHuman said:


> that has been asked a lot since the new format came online. I suppose this is a hard thing to do, which would take lots and lots of time.


Actually quite the opposite. It can be done in under an hour. However, admin/site devs have been working on the higher priority bugs and ports..


----------



## BWG707 (Apr 17, 2014)

Understandable. No problem, I'm patient.


----------



## smokin away (Apr 17, 2014)

First check out here : https://www.rollitup.org/help/

*Hey, I'm really befuddled by this mess. One I can't post in my journal. Two it seems other people can post journals but I can't? Like the new look but it isn't working for me. I even went over to Explorer and did get the front page to at least come up. I'll give you another week but after that I don't think I got the patience.*


----------



## Doer (Apr 18, 2014)

Still cannot view attachments in Journal.

Any updates on when this can be fixed?


----------



## Doer (Apr 18, 2014)

smokin away said:


> First check out here : https://www.rollitup.org/help/
> 
> *Hey, I'm really befuddled by this mess. One I can't post in my journal. Two it seems other people can post journals but I can't? Like the new look but it isn't working for me. I even went over to Explorer and did get the front page to at least come up. I'll give you another week but after that I don't think I got the patience.*


Hey if you only have week, are you sure you have a full week?


----------



## Admin (Apr 18, 2014)

Doer said:


> Still cannot view attachments in Journal.
> 
> Any updates on when this can be fixed?


What attachments can you not view, I looked at your journal and I see all of them : https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/doer.353494/


----------



## Admin (Apr 18, 2014)

smokin away said:


> First check out here : https://www.rollitup.org/help/
> 
> *Hey, I'm really befuddled by this mess. One I can't post in my journal. Two it seems other people can post journals but I can't? Like the new look but it isn't working for me. I even went over to Explorer and did get the front page to at least come up. I'll give you another week but after that I don't think I got the patience.*


You needed one more like to become an established member, I just liked your post so you should be fine within an hour.


----------



## Doer (Apr 18, 2014)

admin said:


> What attachments can you not view, I looked at your journal and I see all of them : https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/doer.353494/


It is latest entry. There are some photos, I placed but are only visible to me as inline, numbered attachments. And when I select that I get the Error I posted previously.


----------



## Doer (Apr 18, 2014)

admin said:


> There is a B beside your avatar which will get you to people's journal's yours are here : https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/lilroach.571815/


Just checked this journal. I can see his photos, large and clear.


----------



## Admin (Apr 18, 2014)

Doer said:


> Just checked this journal. I can see his photos, large and clear.


We are looking at fixing this now, the Vbulletin journals url structure was different for inline attachments, I'll see if we can come up with a rewrite url for it.


----------



## smokin away (Apr 18, 2014)

I have been using Explorer with no problems this evening. A great big thank-you for your hard work. I also noted new advertisers with great products at a fair price. Will be growing away with all this knowledge for sure.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 18, 2014)

Sooooo much room (page real estate) for ad rev opportunties. Good Luck! The Huff Post had a list of gifts for the stoner in regards to 4/20. I bet some of those products could move some units if they had a banner here.


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi Admin, was just wondering why the Club600 had been removed as a sticky? The 600 Breeding showcase thread is now a sticky though?
Thanks,
DST


----------



## jartlow (Apr 19, 2014)

Am I the only app user who cannot use the search feature as well as not showing anything in my participated thread?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 19, 2014)

Can signatures have a limit on them, such as no youtube videos. It becomes quite irritating having someones sig take up 75% of your screen, every other post of a thread.


----------



## sunni (Apr 19, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Can signatures have a limit on them, such as no youtube videos. It becomes quite irritating having someones sig take up 75% of your screen, every other post of a thread.


i agreeeeeeeee


----------



## vostok (Apr 19, 2014)

Admin: for your consideration

https://www.rollitup.org/t/journals-introduction-header-etc-etc.824828/#post-10423620

"V"


----------



## thecannacove (Apr 19, 2014)

jartlow said:


> Am I the only app user who cannot use the search feature as well as not showing anything in my participated thread?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


You aren't the only one. But the issues have been reported at least.


----------



## mudhead31 (Apr 20, 2014)

admin said:


> You need to be an established member to use the journal functions
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Rollitup mobile app


 Thank you for that info it is greatly apreciated.Only one more silly newbie question how do I become an established member??Thank you for yor time in advance again.


----------



## Rumple (Apr 20, 2014)

Still unable to view any of the pictures in my album (that is missing now):
https://www.rollitup.org/members/rumple-302998-albums-my-pictures-picture2453933-trich1.JPG

Has messed up some of my threads. I would be glad to upload replacement pictures if I could re-edit the original post.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/simple-harvest-and-cure-step-by-step.385918/ (see very first picture). I have a bunch of new harvest pictures I stored in my album that are now missing as well.

I have 88 likes but still can't see the "like button" to give any out. What's up with that?


----------



## Rumple (Apr 20, 2014)

admin said:


> Live chat is back, its located under the Cafe header or : https://www.rollitup.org/LiveChat/


Not for me it seems.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 20, 2014)

Where is "My RIU"?


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 20, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> Where is "My RIU"?


 the closest i've found uncle ben is at the top of this page, it'll say watched forums, and watched threads, the watched threads one is the closest thing that i have found to the old my riu..
if you click on that one, it'll take you to all of the threads that you posted in, newest posted in at the top.. i've noticed they don't have nearly the same amount of posts though this way as they did with my riu, which for me was many, many, many pages..


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks but it didn't take me back to this thread. Had to fish for it again.

This sucks - one of the most functional and useful choices to get oriented, "My RIU", and they took it out. Reminds me of unintended consequences of Obamacare.


----------



## Doer (Apr 21, 2014)

Yeah, I agree with that. It used to be likes and replies in separate lists, but on the same page. Now it's Alerts and Watched threads on 2 different pages, with likes embedded in the alerts and all under Invisible Gray(tm) as the color for the timestamps.

Maybe they can unify, and spruce that up in the future?


----------



## Sativied (Apr 23, 2014)

I seem to be missing an option to see what the members I 'follow' have posted, can anyone point it out for me?

Also any update on the albums admin? I got over a hundred posts that are missing the images, including a journal 'thread' (not blog).


----------



## sunni (Apr 23, 2014)

click your name at the top and click "news feed" ,


----------



## iwearpanteez (Apr 24, 2014)

i might be slow here but i cant seen to figure out how to start a Conversation am i missing something as i have a few friends here and i tried to reply to them from old Conversations but not sure its working so again please can someone tell me how to start a conversation 
thanks and peace


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 25, 2014)

So nothing happening designwise then? Signatures are still annoying, makes it feel like myspace. Still hard if not a waste of time using the site with a mobile phone (can't imagine how people are managing with iphones), still pointlessly wasted screen estate, still no option to change post per page. These things take seconds to change.


----------



## Doer (Apr 26, 2014)

admin said:


> We are looking at fixing this now, the Vbulletin journals url structure was different for inline attachments, I'll see if we can come up with a rewrite url for it.


Hey, any progress ? I don't understand why some journals work and some do not, You sure this is a URL problem? Or do I need to do something different?

I still can't see this, and no reason to post any more, without the pics, From my last journal entry....
--------------------------------------------------
Also, I pulled out the leaking planters and put in 2 leach trays, 40" Those go front and back to the work isle, instead of 90 degrees across. Along the light instead of across it. *View attachment 3125957* *View attachment 3125958* Bloomers in the back. Harvest readying pair, in the front.

*Rollitup - Error*
The requested attachment could not be found.


----------



## PetFlora (Apr 26, 2014)

When clicking on New Posts, the pop up over view only opens UP. When the thread title is near the top, it can't be viewed. If the new format only provides for one way pop up, then the pop up should open DOWN


----------



## Admin (Apr 26, 2014)

Rumple said:


> Not for me it seems.
> 
> for some reason you didnt get promoted ill rerun the cache.


----------



## kagecog (Apr 26, 2014)

Where can I find threads that I have started?


----------



## iwearpanteez (Apr 28, 2014)

this is totally pointless what did we gain nothing what did we lose everything i have been a member for over a year able to send messages and all now seems nothing matters so why did you do this all i feel is i got screwed but this new update


----------



## StainedClass (Apr 29, 2014)

iwearpanteez said:


> this is totally pointless what did we gain nothing what did we lose everything i have been a member for over a year able to send messages and all now seems nothing matters so why did you do this all i feel is i got screwed but this new update


XF is the future of forum software. I think the administrators are just battling a learning curve.. I've been running XF forums since version 1.0 with no regrets it simply runs more efficiently on servers and is far more stable for big board owners then vB has been for years.. I applaud the decision to move away from a dieing dinosaur and Switch to a modern streamlined platform..

I would suggest using responsive ad codes for us mobile users.. I won't touch tapatalk..


----------



## jartlow (Apr 29, 2014)

Heck I'm still curious why I can't search or look at participated threads on the app


----------



## iwearpanteez (Apr 29, 2014)

what i don't get is why did i lose all my abilities to do i use to be able to do what i wanted i thought all that would have transferred over with the new upgrade and now i am stuck i know i dont post alot but that doesnt mean i dont have friends on here we use to able to chat or send messages now all i can do i read them and i cant respond to them what kind of stuff is that.... would be nice if i didnt have to start all over again cause something got screwed up i cant even read what the admin said to read cause i dont have permission wow aint that a kick lol


----------



## StainedClass (Apr 29, 2014)

iwearpanteez said:


> what i don't get is why did i lose all my abilities to do i use to be able to do what i wanted i thought all that would have transferred over with the new upgrade and now i am stuck i know i dont post alot but that doesnt mean i dont have friends on here we use to able to chat or send messages now all i can do i read them and i cant respond to them what kind of stuff is that.... would be nice if i didnt have to start all over again cause something got screwed up i cant even read what the admin said to read cause i dont have permission wow aint that a kick lol


I hear ya.. Change is tough but most times those changes all lead to bigger and better yet is hardly if ever perceived as a good thing.. But I can assure you that as the administrators learn their way around the learning curve of going from one old clunky piece of software to more efficient streamlined modern solution there will be bumps in the road same as the rest of us as we learn what a positive user experience the new forum software is.. It all takes time and patience. I'm sure the administrators are in a much better position to take this place to new heights..


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 29, 2014)

Like Obamacare, it's those unintended consequences that makes it a trainwreck. You don't see me posting here.


----------



## Rumple (Apr 29, 2014)

"Smooch" or what ever kiss'n up sounds like.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 30, 2014)

iwearpanteez said:


> this is totally pointless what did we gain nothing what did we lose everything i have been a member for over a year able to send messages and all now seems nothing matters so why did you do this all i feel is i got screwed but this new update



C-mon ya'll its not Rocket Surgery...


----------



## iwearpanteez (Apr 30, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> C-mon ya'll its not Rocket Surgery...


i know its not i just hate starting over is all ill work it out thanks for the reply


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 30, 2014)

soooooo
Will I one day ...
not have to turn my phone sideways to see the full screen, or rather header and crap. And I don't mean a crappy "mobile" version

Will I get albums or old pics back

Will I get my old likes

what about them clubs or whatever?

so much good info was lost, is it coming back?
also bein able to send a message with the +rep was nice...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 30, 2014)

iwearpanteez said:


> i know its not i just hate starting over is all ill work it out thanks for the reply


Look @ it like this, I was on here when it was VBulletin 1.0 lol..But Seriously The World is Legalizing, People will be coming to learn without fear of penalties and as far as I know we are the biggest Forum.Got to be ready Ladies and Gentlemen and Other's......


----------



## ProHuman (Apr 30, 2014)

It has been a while and no updates.
Is there a priority list? (things that are going to be worked on in a particular order)
Is changing the color scheme near the top of that list?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 30, 2014)

I sure hope the fuck it is, but I am just as in the dark as you, I have a few extra buttons but haven't really fucked with those yet


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 1, 2014)

Lol seems to be pretty much agreed the new redesign is just as big a flop as windows 8 lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2014)

pretty shitty you mods aren't getting behind the team decision really. it's better than nothing, and the pic uploader works way better than the previous vbullshittin board script stuff. and worth the switch alone the ignore feature means we don;t have to even look at finspammy's thread titles when he's on ignore.

appreciate the little things guys.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 2, 2014)

Never said I wasn't behind it, and I am getting my Win 8 figured out too


----------



## sunni (May 2, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> Never said I wasn't behind it, and I am getting my Win 8 figured out too


ewwwwwwwww windows 8


----------



## jointed (May 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> ewwwwwwwww windows 8


It's not bad when changed to work like windows 7. And it is faster than 7..fwiw


----------



## mane2008 (May 2, 2014)

I wish all these sites would stop using the "followers" concept. i just dont like that. this isnt twitter lol.

I cant lie though, man the new pic uploader is SICK MAN!!! i never knew how to post big pictures and now it does it for me


----------



## desertdog (May 9, 2014)

I can't find any of the buttons to do anything! All of the help info is showing the old site format which does not exist on my end. I have a white page that has about jackshit on it. when I try to download pics it tells me my file has an unallowed extension. When I ask for help I get directed to the grow facs and I replied to that WTF I am trying to post pics and I don't use URL or photo bucket. This site used to be so easy to use and I never even had to ask how to do anything, it was that good. Now I don't know what the hell is going on. I am not the best with technology, but give a dog a bone.
rl


admin said:


> Hey Guy's
> 
> Ok first off lets get this out of the way, I apologize  we were in the process getting new servers up before this happened and doing the switch to the new software when, vbseo was injected with a redirect/javascript inclusion. Which made us get blacklisted in Google until we could fix the problem.
> 
> ...


bu


----------



## sunni (May 9, 2014)

http://rollitup.org/t/how-to-use-the-riu-faq.822686/ this should help you DD


----------



## Rumple (May 10, 2014)

Still can't use the "likes", and I know the stuff about being an established member. I have more than three likes:
To be an established member you have to have three likes from other established members. I have 88.







My pictures album is gone (ruining a lot of my older posts). Any chance we will get the albums back.

https://www.rollitup.org/members/rumple-302998-albums-my-pictures-picture2453933-trich1.JPG

I still get an error when trying the chat room (tried three browsers)


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 12, 2014)

desertdog said:


> I can't find any of the buttons to do anything! All of the help info is showing the old site format which does not exist on my end. I have a white page that has about jackshit on it. when I try to download pics it tells me my file has an unallowed extension. When I ask for help I get directed to the grow facs and I replied to that WTF I am trying to post pics and I don't use URL or photo bucket. This site used to be so easy to use and I never even had to ask how to do anything, it was that good. Now I don't know what the hell is going on. I am not the best with technology, but give a dog a bone.
> rl
> 
> bu



I have some that have some powerful mojo, think I even have one for Thermonuclear War :O


----------



## Sativied (May 12, 2014)

Rumple said:


> My pictures album is gone (ruining a lot of my older posts). Any chance we will get the albums back.


Yeah, like a one-in-a-million chance. Ruined quite a few good old threads, including classics like: https://www.rollitup.org/t/heaths-flooded-tube-vertical.149998/


----------



## Onlythebest2010 (May 12, 2014)

I cant PM anyone. Also the like button is gone on my windows pc as well as phone.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sunni (May 12, 2014)

Onlythebest2010 said:


> I cant PM anyone. Also the like button is gone on my windows pc as well as phone.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Rollitup mobile app


you need to become an established member first


----------



## Onlythebest2010 (May 12, 2014)

sunni said:


> you need to become an established member first


Thanks for the info sunni

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## smokehog (May 12, 2014)

Whoa.....


----------



## PetFlora (May 12, 2014)

Any hope of getting the thread bubbles to open down instead of up?

Logic suggests to scroll to a thread at the top of the Forum page then scroll over it for a synopsis but they open up instead of down


----------



## Rumple (May 12, 2014)

sunni said:


> you need to become an established member first


Great answer, now tell me why I can't see the Like button?


----------



## DST (May 12, 2014)

I guess any further development work has stopped on the site? no albums, no answer to the previous question about Sticky?? bit of a let down.


----------



## sunni (May 13, 2014)

Rumple said:


> Great answer, now tell me why I can't see the Like button?


Rumple I've already told you I cannot help you I am sorry the only one who can help you is admin please stop being rude to me


----------



## Rumple (May 13, 2014)

No one was being rude, it's just lots of us have the same problem and you keep giving advice that does not seem to work (and it's not just me). Just a bit frustrated that no admins seem to want to come into the support threads much anymore.
Perhaps help find us find some answers.


----------



## mmjmon (May 13, 2014)

PetFlora said:


> Any hope of getting the thread bubbles to open down instead of up?
> 
> Logic suggests to scroll to a thread at the top of the Forum page then scroll over it for a synopsis but they open up instead of down


Thanks for that suggestion. I'd like that too.


----------



## MnM24 (May 14, 2014)

How many posts do I need to PM? I thought it was 25...


----------



## sunni (May 15, 2014)

Rumple said:


> No one was being rude, it's just lots of us have the same problem and you keep giving advice that does not seem to work (and it's not just me). Just a bit frustrated that no admins seem to want to come into the support threads much anymore.
> Perhaps help find us find some answers.


only admin can help you. hes the only one who change your personal settings. ive already told ya that sorry!


----------



## Desr (May 15, 2014)

are the trophies like awarded from the start of when they started doing trophies? or are members being "grandfathered" ?


----------



## sunni (May 15, 2014)

Desr said:


> are the trophies like awarded from the start of when they started doing trophies? or are members being "grandfathered" ?


trophies are awarded for likes, and other site activity like posting messages(posts) in threads
or how long you've been on the website you will get a notification when you get a new trophy

our rep points were turned into trophy points this was for everyone
though some people had more rep than others

for example i had over 100,000 rep points which turned into a measly 170 trophy points
hope that helps


----------



## Desr (May 15, 2014)

word, yeah thank you!


----------



## WattSaver (May 16, 2014)

I personally like a most of the changes, I really like the "Go to First Unread" button and the way it works with watched threads. I do have one question. Are there any plans to be able to access our gallery's? (photos that I've already uploaded). I want to start a thread but lost my storage hard drive, but if I could access the near 900 photos I've uploaded I'd have the material I need.


----------



## DST (May 17, 2014)

WattSaver said:


> I personally like a most of the changes, I really like the "Go to First Unread" button and the way it works with watched threads. I do have one question. Are there any plans to be able to access our gallery's? (photos that I've already uploaded). I want to start a thread but lost my storage hard drive, but if I could access the near 900 photos I've uploaded I'd have the material I need.


An ongoing question a few of us are waiting to hear about...by all accounts the albums are safe and I guess need to be configured to the new software...I have asked a couple of times recently for updates about that and other things but nothing as of yet.......well, I wait weeks for grass to grow, I can wait to get my albums back. Kind of makes all my old posts a bit pointless, but hey ho what can you do.


----------



## Sativied (May 17, 2014)

@admin: http://xenmediagallery.com/media/ From a year ago: "1.3 is released with the vBulletin Album importer."

Also, check out the following post for limiting signature image size 
http://xenforo.com/community/threads/limit-graphics-in-sig-file-to-one.24812/#post-302093


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 4, 2014)

Been clicking around but can not find a way to temporarily disable my sig.
It used to be a simple box at the bottom of each post.
Maybe it's gone for good and good reasons?


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 4, 2014)

Yea....
Not gonna like forget the problems here???
If that's how it was supposed to go down


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2014)

why are you guys so obsessed with likes. facebook, that's why you narcissistic bunch. if you like something enough to warrant expressing it. why not write something. 

I like feedback from peers just as much but a like isn't really that, lazy man's compliment. 

flame away....


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2014)

Like^^^


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2014)

lolz.....


----------



## 6 Leaf General (Jun 9, 2014)

I see the RIU channel on irc is just for lounging ..will there be a channnel for actual chat of helping others with grows etc...?


----------



## sunni (Jun 9, 2014)

6 Leaf General said:


> I see the RIU channel on irc is just for lounging ..will there be a channnel for actual chat of helping others with grows etc...?


probably not , sorry 6leaf, we keep our irc chat for chattin


----------



## 6 Leaf General (Jun 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> probably not , sorry 6leaf, we keep our irc chat for chattin


10-4 and thanks


----------



## Sativied (Jun 24, 2014)

Sativied said:


> @admin: http://xenmediagallery.com/media/ From a year ago: "1.3 is released with the vBulletin Album importer."
> 
> Also, check out the following post for limiting signature image size
> http://xenforo.com/community/threads/limit-graphics-in-sig-file-to-one.24812/#post-302093


I've given up hopes on the albums but how about that second request.


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2014)

I've just given up hope, ffs, 4 years of albums. 

Glad they got them safe and sound on a harddrive somewhere...hopefully right next to a list of our IP's, lol, 

Jokes aside, why is this thread a Sticky, and what is actually happening with our albums?


----------



## zVice (Jun 26, 2014)

DST said:


> I've just given up hope, ffs, 4 years of albums.
> 
> Glad they got them safe and sound on a harddrive somewhere...hopefully right next to a list of our IP's, lol,
> 
> Jokes aside, why is this thread a Sticky, and what is actually happening with our albums?


it's ridiculously bad,
load times are shocking
can't reverse post order
can't change number of posts per page
notifications are useless
and to top it all off, looks like utter garbage 

I'm all for change, if it's actually an improvement...

oh and did I mention the signatures...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 26, 2014)

why did dankste420 get banned?


----------



## Rumple (Jun 28, 2014)

Still can't use the "likes", and I know the stuff about being an established member. I have more than three likes:
To be an established member you have to have three likes from other established members. I have 88.







My pictures album is gone (ruining a lot of my older posts). Any chance we will get the albums back.

https://www.rollitup.org/members/rumple-302998-albums-my-pictures-picture2453933-trich1.JPG


This still is a problem, anyone know the answer?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 6, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> why did dankste420 get banned?


I didn't know He did....


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm gonna assume the lack of responses means nothing is changing?
Still waiting.....


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2014)

I am curious as to the lack of response. I still see RIU advertising for people to advertise so you would think it would be in everyones interest to get userability sorted 100%, peoples hard work and albums back in place, all threads archived and updated as they use to be. People are just getting pissed off and leaving....which cannot be good for the 2 million monthly impressions, surely that's where the value lies to the owners of riu (number of user, number of views/impressions). More advertising, more revenue, better site, happier users, more revenue - happier owners....


----------



## Rumple (Jul 22, 2014)

DST said:


> I am curious as to the lack of response. I still see RIU advertising for people to advertise so you would think it would be in everyones interest to get userability sorted 100%, peoples hard work and albums back in place, all threads archived and updated as they use to be. People are just getting pissed off and leaving....which cannot be good for the 2 million monthly impressions, surely that's where the value lies to the owners of riu (number of user, number of views/impressions). More advertising, more revenue, better site, happier users, more revenue - happier owners....


 I wish my "Like Button" worked. I would have selected that for the above post.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 23, 2014)

So still no plans to do anything about the now utterly ridiculous signatures on this site? It now seems that 80% of a page is just signatures. I'm pretty sure people don't visit this forum to read 10 quotes in a sig trying to prove people are racists.


----------



## Zaycor (Jul 23, 2014)

Totally agree about the signatures...surely most user's think its ridiculous when they take up so much of a page  & surely its easy enough to curb so why not?


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 23, 2014)

I can't even see signatures..
I'm told I still have mine showing though


----------



## Zaycor (Jul 23, 2014)

"because this is REAL chemistry."
Qwizoking, this is what I see in your signature...


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 23, 2014)

Be thankful you can't see them qwizoking! Myspace would do a better job at running this site right now.


----------



## Dalton Visscher (Jul 23, 2014)

admin said:


> Hey Guy's
> 
> Ok first off lets get this out of the way, I apologize  we were in the process getting new servers up before this happened and doing the switch to the new software when, vbseo was injected with a redirect/javascript inclusion. Which made us get blacklisted in Google until we could fix the problem.
> 
> ...


Hey I am requesting my username be changed since google made it my actual name


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2014)

Good luck with that, Dalton.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 24, 2014)

Dalton Visscher said:


> Hey I am requesting my username be changed since google made it my actual name


"You can check out anytime you like
but you can never leave"


----------



## charface (Jul 24, 2014)

I have a rash on my head.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2014)

dalton your profile pic is misleading. i feel cheated haha


----------



## ProHuman (Aug 3, 2014)

charface said:


> I have a rash on my head.


Rub some pussy on that... it will clear right up.


----------



## StainedClass (Sep 10, 2014)

Why doesn't everybody complaining about signatures disable them in their preferences?


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 28, 2014)

Sooooooo
5 months later and still not even a response from anyone??
Y'all did a real nice job ruining this place for me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2014)

did you actually expect a response?


----------



## sunni (Dec 5, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> Sooooooo
> 5 months later and still not even a response from anyone??
> Y'all did a real nice job ruining this place for me


whats your problem
write it out clean and concise

i will see if i can fix it.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 6, 2014)

Album-gone


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 6, 2014)

soooooo
Will I one day ...
not have to turn my phone sideways to see the full screen, or rather header and crap. And I don't mean a crappy "mobile" version

Will I get albums or old pics back

Will I get my old likes

what about them clubs or whatever?

so much good info was lost, is it coming back?
also bein able to send a message with the +rep was nice...



That was April 30th 
Why don't you just go back a few pages and read the complaints, then attempt to find a response


----------



## sunni (Dec 6, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> soooooo
> Will I one day ...
> not have to turn my phone sideways to see the full screen, or rather header and crap. And I don't mean a crappy "mobile" version
> 
> ...


because im studying for finals and am a bit swamping with personal things right now. my parents are divorcing and such 
i cant do anything technical but what i can do is ask admin about the albums.
I too am sad at the loss of rep and i actually really enjoyed the little message you could send too!
it seems i too lost likes, and i had over 150,000 rep points which never equaled right when we did the new system, i was unhappy about it as well.
the groups i also miss, and i will see if maybe thats something we can get back i had a vegan /vegetarian one for the forum users that was used quite often.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 7, 2014)

Sorry about the stressful situations in your life Sunni, and just in time for the holidays....sheesh.

Like they say, "this too shall pass."

Good luck!


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 21, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> I want an explanation of why a mod deleted a cannabis history I posted about the progression and expansion of Dutch seedbanks and vendors. It included a photo of how seeds were shipped in the old days from Heaven's Stairway and was posted about 10:30 CST yesterday here. https://www.rollitup.org/t/giving-defoliation-during-flower-a-try.839655/page-125#post-11163368
> 
> WTF are you guys doing?
> 
> ...


personal info can be seen BILL, tried to tell you a couple times


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks. The mod was actually covering my back.


----------



## Sativied (Dec 21, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> I want an explanation of why a mod deleted...


I reported your post after I noticed Chuck's reply in that thread and asked for the post to be deleted. Didn't know you can receive PMs again else I'd given you a heads up...


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 21, 2014)

Sativied said:


> I reported your post after I noticed Chuck's reply in that thread and asked for the post to be deleted. Didn't know you can receive PMs again else I'd given you a heads up...


Thanks brudder!


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Mar 11, 2015)

sunni said:


> because im studying for finals and am a bit swamping with personal things right now. my parents are divorcing and such
> i cant do anything technical but what i can do is ask admin about the albums.
> I too am sad at the loss of rep and i actually really enjoyed the little message you could send too!
> it seems i too lost likes, and i had over 150,000 rep points which never equaled right when we did the new system, i was unhappy about it as well.
> the groups i also miss, and i will see if maybe thats something we can get back i had a vegan /vegetarian one for the forum users that was used quite often.


yes lets bring that vegan club back!!!! and the albums all my cashmere Kush pics :{


----------



## Sagethisplanet (Mar 17, 2015)

So what's the best soil or medium ? Anyone have it dialed in so all YA do is add water? That's where u wanna be. Get dialed in and experience and experiment. Always try someth new w a plant or a couple just to see what happens, did this time and won't do it again... Over stressed and the plants didn't like. So lesson learned. So much to learn, if you think yu know it all you have just begun. Welcome!


----------



## Sarahu (Jul 13, 2015)

still work?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 4, 2015)

Not sure if this was addressed before but why
is the post date next to the Author so light?
It's almost as bright as the background and very hard to read.

Thanks


----------



## sunni (Oct 4, 2015)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Not sure if this was addressed before but why
> is the post date next to the Author so light?
> It's almost as bright as the background and very hard to read.
> 
> Thanks


When we switched to xenforo it was really quickly done because vbulletin had completely crashed on us since we were too big and active of a community

In the short time we were down we spent most of it uploading user content from vbulletin etc and our colour or forum design was done quickly and hastily but done enough to be bearable 
I know something's are really hard to rwas but you've been on Riu for a while now our maintenance isn't the quickest


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> When we switched to xenforo it was really quickly done because vbulletin had completely crashed on us since we were too big and active of a community
> 
> In the short time we were down we spent most of it uploading user content from vbulletin etc and our colour or forum design was done quickly and hastily but done enough to be bearable
> I know something's are really hard to rwas but you've been on Riu for a while now our maintenance isn't the quickest


Thanks Sunni,
It's a minor thing really and everything on this board runs great for me.
I remember all the bitching about the new forum's background color and remember the old forum's quirks and outages.


----------



## sunni (Oct 4, 2015)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Thanks Sunni,
> It's a minor thing really and everything on this board runs great for me.
> I remember all the bitching about the new forum's background color and remember the old forum's quirks and outages.


I like the new colour but that's probably because I'm younger and anything I use social media wise is clean and white and simple


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> I like the new colour but that's probably because I'm younger and anything I use social media wise is clean and white and simple


I don't mind the new background. Black on white is easiest to read especially for blind people.

Glad we can change are font color like Heckler.
I always wanna smell my screen reading those purple
mimeographed letters.


----------

